#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Nederlandse media zwijgt over plotselinge sociale besmettelijkheid van transgenderidentiteit.

## Revisor

*Berichtgeving over gender-ingrepen bij tieners is te weinig kritisch* 

Sociale media Steeds meer pubermeisjes melden zich bij genderklinieken. Nederlandse media moeten ook de keerzijde belichten, meent Peter Vasterman.

Zelfportret van de 18-jarige Italiaanse student Matteo, die bezig is voor de wet man te worden. De kunstacademie Ripetto, waar hij studeert, geeft transgenders het recht de naam te gebruiken waarmee ze zich identificeren. Foto Alessandra Tarantino/AP

Bij de in maart gelanceerde hulplijn Genderpraatjes gaan ervaringsdeskundigen in gesprek met jongeren die vragen hebben over genderkwesties, schreef _NRC_ eerder deze maand. Volgens de reportage worden de instellingen voor transgenderzorg overspoeld met aanmeldingen, waardoor tweeduizend mensen op een wachtlijst staan: „Verklaringen voor de gestegen medische behoefte zijn de gegroeide zichtbaarheid en acceptatie van trans personen, en de verbeterde zorg.”

Het verslag is typisch voor de berichtgeving in veel Nederlandse media over transgender-issues. De toon is over het algemeen positief, de ervaringsverhalen domineren en de transgender-belangenorganisaties zijn de belangrijkste informatiebronnen. Het is erg invoelend, net als in de talrijke programma’s, series en reportages op televisie over transgenders.

Dat er zo weinig media-aandacht is voor de problematische kanten van de gendertransities is verbazingwekkend als je bedenkt wat er allemaal aan de hand is in de transgender-wereld.

Er melden zich inderdaad steeds meer jongeren bij de genderklinieken, maar dat zijn tegenwoordig in grote meerderheid pubermeisjes, niet alleen in Nederland, maar ook in bijvoorbeeld Engeland, Zweden en de Verenigde Staten. Waren er vroeger meer jongens dan meisjes, tegenwoordig zijn er drie keer zoveel meisjes als jongens bij de klinieken. Dat blijkt uit cijfers van genderklinieken in tal van landen en uit wetenschappelijk onderzoek. 
*
Kantelpunt*

Bovendien wijkt deze nieuwe groep sterk af van het klassieke profiel van kinderen met genderdysforie, die vaak van jongs af aan een sterk gevoel van onbehagen hebben over hun biologisch geslacht – een belangrijk criterium voor behandeling. Veel van die tienermeisjes hebben geen historie van genderdysforie, maar ontdekten in korte tijd dat ze eigenlijk jongen willen zijn. 

Over deze opmerkelijke ontwikkeling is in het buitenland veel discussie en controverse, maar in de Nederlandse media blijft het stil. Het vermoeden bestaat dat de plotselinge toename van het aantal meisjes een gevolg is van sociale besmetting, via _peer groups_ op school, dan wel via sociale media waar populaire transgenders als rolmodel kunnen fungeren. Het kantelpunt in de aanmeldingen (vanaf 2012) valt namelijk precies samen met de doorbraak van sociale media onder jongeren. En dan is er ook nog een opvallende oververtegenwoordiging van meisjes met autisme-spectrum-stoornissen binnen deze groep. Wellicht zijn er andere verklaringen voor de toename, maar veel onderzoek is er nog niet.

De internationale controverse heeft niet alleen betrekking op de vraag waar die plots opduikende genderdysforie vandaan komt, maar vooral ook op de vraag of de genderklinieken de door deze meisjes gewenste transitie wel meteen in gang moeten zetten met puberteitsremmers (vanaf elf jaar) en hormoonbehandelingen (vanaf vijftien jaar).

Ook de experts in de Nederlandse gendercentra signaleren het probleem dat de gebruikelijke behandeling van jarenlang begeleiden en zorgvuldige keuzes maken (bij een meerderheid van de jonge kinderen verdwijnt die genderdysforie immers), niet meer past bij deze nieuwe groep transgenders.

Zo zei Thomas Steensma van de genderteampoli van VUmc op 27 februari in het _Algemeen Dagblad_: „We weten niet of onderzoeken die we in het verleden hebben gedaan nog goed toepasbaar zijn op deze tijd. Er melden zich veel meer kinderen aan, en ook een ander type. […] Waarom zijn er plotseling zoveel meisjes die onvrede ervaren over hun geslacht? Dat moet echt onderzocht worden.”

Onder behandelaars is de verdeeldheid groot: zelfs over de meest fundamentele kwesties zoals wat genderdysforie verklaart en de noodzaak van medische interventies op jonge leeftijd bestaat geen consensus volgens een Leids onderzoek uit 2015 onder 34 behandelaars in zeventien genderklinieken in tien verschillende landen.

Nederlandse media hebben nauwelijks aandacht besteed aan de geruchtmakende rechtszaak tegen de Tavistock-kliniek voor genderdysforie in Londen, aangespannen door een moeder die wilde voorkomen dat haar nu zestienjarige dochter met autisme hormoonbehandelingen zou krijgen en een 23-jarige vrouw die haar transitie tot man ongedaan heeft proberen te maken. Zij verwijt de kliniek dat er te snel tot een onomkeerbare behandeling is besloten toen ze zestien jaar was.

De Britse rechter besloot op 1 december vorig jaar dat valt te betwijfelen of kinderen jonger dan zestien jaar begrijpen wat de lange termijn effecten zijn van deze ingrijpende medicatie. Daardoor zijn ze niet in staat om daar weloverwogen mee in te stemmen. De Tavistock-kliniek mag nu geen puberteitsremmers meer voorschrijven aan kinderen jonger dan zestien en ook de toediening van hormonen aan kinderen jonger dan achttien moet aan strenge eisen voldoen. De belangrijkste genderkliniek in Zweden heeft inmiddels – mede door Tavistock – besloten te stoppen met puberteitsblokkers en hormoonbehandelingen voor kinderen jonger dan zestien. Ook hier speelt een belangrijke rol dat de medische gevolgen van deze experimentele behandeling niet goed zijn onderzocht (risico’s van onvruchtbaarheid, osteoporose, hart- en vaatziektes, etc.).

De berichtgeving in Nederland over de Tavistock-zaak bleef beperkt tot het eerder geciteerde _AD_-artikel en enkele stukken in de christelijke kranten. Het is alsof al die andere media, de tv-journalistiek incluis, met een grote boog om deze controverse heen lopen uit angst voor, ja waarvoor eigenlijk? Angst voor het aanwakkeren van transfobe reacties? Angst om zelf het verwijt van transfobie te krijgen? Mogelijk, maar intussen is het wel de opdracht van de journalistiek om kritisch te berichten over de problemen en dilemma’s bij de transgenderklinieken en de oorzaken en gevolgen van de opvallende toename van het aantal meisjes dat plots genderdysforie ontdekt. Dat is niet transfoob.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/05/17...tisch-a4043829

----------


## Nederlandertje

Weer typisch iets voor jou. Geen een letter eigen tekst

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Weer typisch iets voor jou. Geen een letter eigen tekst


Hij durft zijn evidente homo- en transgenderfobie niet zo expliciet te manifesteren, want dat kan tegen hem gebruikt worden.

----------


## Oiseau

nederlandertje en rob zwijgen in alle talen over de misstanden.. het zou maar je kind zijn!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Den laffaart die zogenaamd geen moreel oordeel heeft over LHBT.




> Er is geen sprake van descriptieve oordeel. Als je het leven analyseert dan kun je duidelijk een principe extraheren. Het leven draait om het leven doorgeven. Wordt het leven niet doorgegeven dan is dat een afwijking op het principe van het doorgeven van het leven. Homoseksualiteit is zo''n afwijking.
> 
> Een norm heeft vele betekenissen. Ik gebruik het in de betekenis van vereiste. De vereiste van het principe om leven door te geven is voortplanting.


Hij draait zich eruit dat hij geen moreel oordeel heeft over wat hij beschrijft als een afwijking van de natuur. (Extreemrechts spreekt ook op die manier over "foutjes van de natuur") Maar het morele oordeel dat heeft hij natuurlijk wel, alleen is hij zo geslepen en laf dat hij dat niet zo hardop uitspreekt. Zijn homofobie evident. 

Dit artikel is daar een voorbeeld van. Hij maskeert zijn persoonlijke opvatting door vooral artikelen te plaatsen van anderen en inhoudelijk te zwijgen. Dan hoef hij zich nergens persoonlijk voor te verantwoorden maar heeft het toch duidelijk gemaakt. Mij hoeft ie niet te overtuigen met smoesjes. Dat is volstrekt zinloos. Het plaatje is voor mij meer dan helder.

Ik ga die achterbakse ontken-spelletjes van hem ook maar eens overnemen: ik heb niks tegen religie, religie is alleen tegennatuurlijk en besmettelijk.

Alleen die topictitel al: "*besmettelijkheid van transgenderidentiteit*". Het hele onderwerp als een soort (geestelijke) "ziekte" te manifesteren. Enfin in het artikel spreekt Peter Vasterman van een "sociale besmetting". Revisor linkt dat in de titel direct aan genderidentiteit als was het een ziekte. Ik vind dat nogal grof. Maar o wee als je zo denigrerend over moslims zou spreken. God wat is dat erg! 

Ik heb voor Revisor geen goed nieuws. Religie is ook niet natuurlijk en dus een afwijking. Ooit een hond zien buigen en knielen richting Mekka? Als er nou iets "besmettelijk" is, dan is dat wel religie. Daarmee wordt ook veel homohaat gerechtvaardigd en verspreidt. In naam van een fictieve leider. Totaal gestoord!

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> nederlandertje en rob zwijgen in alle talen over de misstanden.. het zou maar je kind zijn!


Wat vindt jij van transgenders Oiseau. Als dat jouw kind zou zijn, wat dan?

.

----------


## Oiseau

Rob is labiel geworden, sinds wanneer kun je praten met de honden? 




> En voor Allah knielt alles van de levende wezens in de hemelen en wat op aarde, en (ook) de Engelen, en zij zijn niet trots.


https://koran.nl/soera-16-an-nahl-de-bijen/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> nederlandertje en rob zwijgen in alle talen over de misstanden.. het zou maar je kind zijn!


Haha "misstanden" en "het zal je kind maar zijn". Nou jij moet het nodig hebben over je "bescheiden" en "tolerante cultuur" die "open staat voor diversiteit". Geloof je het zelf?

----------


## Oiseau

> Wat vindt jij van transgenders Oiseau. Als dat jouw kind zou zijn, wat dan?
> 
> .


Ik hoop dat Allah mijn kind mag beschermen en behoeden van elk geestelijk verwaring over een geboortegeslacht.

----------


## Oiseau

> Haha "misstanden" en "het zal je kind maar zijn". Nou jij moet het nodig hebben over je "bescheiden" en "tolerante cultuur" die "open staat voor diversiteit". Geloof je het zelf?


natuurlijk diversiteit komt niet uit operatiekamer of gefabriceerd door hormonen behandelingen ..enzo 

Mijn tolerance als simple ziel houdt op daarwaar intolerance begint tegen de Schepping zoals die geschapen is..

Ja ik ben bescheiden want ik ken mijn plaats in dit universum en ben tevreden met mijn zwakten en vindt dat iedere mens perfect geschapen is met zeker al die imperfecties waarover hij/zij mag beschikken.. soms moet je accepteren dat je niet alles kan zijn in 1 lichaam

----------


## Revisor

*Wetenschappelijk artikel over ‘besmettelijke’ transseksualiteit loopt uit op academische rel*

*Is transseksualiteit besmettelijk? Een Amerikaanse studie die gepubliceerd is in het wetenschappelijke blad Plos One lijkt te suggereren van wel. De studie ligt al meteen zo onder vuur dat het vakblad het artikel zelfs opnieuw laat beoordelen – een uitzonderlijke stap in de wetenschap.*

Stan van Pelt 11 september 2018, 14:26


Mensen demonstreren in juli 2017 tegen het besluit van de Amerikaanse president Donald Trump dat transgenders niet mogen dienen in het Amerikaanse leger. Foto EPA

Volgens het onderzoek, uitgevoerd door volksgezondheidsarts Lisa Littman van de Amerikaanse Brown University, gaan pubers die bevriend zijn met transgenders zelf soms ook aan hun genderidentiteit twijfelen. Die ‘besmettelijke’ gendertwijfels, ‘Rapid Onset Gender Dysphoria (ROGD)’ genoemd, zag Littman bij zeker een op de drie van de onderzochte vriendengroepen.

De bevindingen stuiten op flinke kritiek. Zo sprak de onderzoekster niet met de jongeren zelf, maar alleen met hun ouders, aldus Guy T’Sjoen, hoogleraar endocrinologie en hoofd van het centrum voor seksuologie en gender van het Universitair Ziekenhuis Gent. Daarnaast benaderde Littman de ouders via internetfora voor ouders die zorgen hebben over de genderidentiteit van hun kinderen. Niet gek dat zij denken dat de jongeren elkaar aansteken, vertelt T’Sjoen aan de telefoon.

*Schijnfenomeen*

‘Ouders die net horen dat hun kinderen twijfelen over hun genderidentiteit, komen vaak eerst in een soort ontkenningsfase. Dan gaan ze op dit soort fora bevestiging zoeken dat er eigenlijk niets aan de hand is.’ Volgens de Belgische arts is ROGD wellicht een schijnfenomeen dat geprojecteerd wordt op jongeren die vaak al jaren met hun genderidentiteit bezig zijn zonder hun twijfels met hun ouders te delen.

Ook de wereldorganisatie van genderartsen WPATH erkent ROGD niet als medische conditie, schreef ze vorige week in een persbericht. Transgenders zijn het daarmee eens. ‘Wij herkennen dit beeld van een plotseling veranderende genderidentiteit totaal niet’, zegt Lisa van Ginneken, voorzitter van patintenorganisatie TransVisie, desgevraagd.

Voor Plos One is alle kritiek reden om het artikel nog een keer te beoordelen, meldde het vakblad ruim een week geleden. Wetenschappelijke tijdschriften nemen zelden de stap tot een dergelijke heroverweging, omdat experts een studie juist vr publicatie al evalueren.

Littman zelf wil niet op de commotie reageren, laat ze de Volkskrant desgevraagd per e-mail weten. Sommige wetenschappers betuigen haar steun, onder andere op de site van Plos One. ‘Is het niet goed om beter te begrijpen waar plotselinge gendertwijfels vandaan komen?’, schrijft Hacsi Horvath, epidemioloog aan de Universiteit van Californi, bijvoorbeeld.

Steun krijgt Littman ook van een groep burgers, onder wie een deel van de genterviewde ouders, die van mening is dat het vakblad de academische vrijheid beknot. Ze zijn een petitie begonnen om de beslissing terug te draaien.



https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5632122

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Steeds minder ruimte voor scheppingsorde in transgender-discussie VS 

Bron : *scheppingsorde - rd.nl* - 6 maart 2021 


Het Amerikaanse Huis van Afgevaardigden debatteerde vorige week over de Equality Act, wetgeving die onder andere in gelijkberechtiging van transgenders voorziet. beeld EPA, Michael Reynolds 

*BUITENLAND* 

Het Congres heeft geen boodschap aan het gebod van God. Daarmee probeerde de Democratische afgevaardigde Jerry Nadler recent zijn Republikeinse collega Greg Stuebe de mond te snoeren toen hij bezwaar tegen de gender-ideologie maakte. 

Reeds aan het begin van zijn ambtstermijn heeft de Amerikaanse president Joe Biden duidelijk gemaakt zich in te spannen voor de emancipatie van lhbters. Een van de eerste decreten die hij tekende, gaf transgenders in publieke gebouwen de vrijheid gebruik te maken van het toilet naar eigen voorkeur. Datzelfde geldt voor het douchen in sportaccommodaties. En inmiddels zijn transgenders ook weer welkom in het Amerikaanse leger. Met die besluiten draaide Biden eerdere besluiten van zijn voorganger Donald Trump terug. 

Daarna lijkt de emancipatie van transgenders in de VS in een stroomversnelling te zijn gekomen, zowel op politiek terrein als in de maatschappij. Biden gaat er prat op de eerste transgender in zijn regering te hebben opgenomen. Dr. Rachel Levine wordt plaatsvervangend minister van Volksgezondheid. 

*Equality Act* 

Een belangrijk moment was vorige week toen het Huis van Afgevaardigden de Equality Act, vergelijkbaar met de Nederlandse antidiscriminatiewet, behandelde. Tijdens het debat wees de Republikeinse afgevaardigde Greg Stuebe erop dat bij de Schepping het biologisch onderscheid tussen man en vrouw was bepaald. De genderdiscussie die in onze cultuur gaande is, komt neer op verwerping van het verschil dat God in de Schepping heeft gelegd. Als de wetten van een land niet langer de normen van God weerspiegelen, is dat land in opstand tegen God en zal het onvermijdelijk de gevolgen daarvan ondervinden. Daarop zei de Democraat Nadler dat het Congres zich niet door Gods geboden laat leiden. Het beroep op God en de Bijbel is volgens hem volstrekt irrelevant. 

*Video* 

Ook in de Amerikaanse samenleving wordt geprobeerd critici van de transgender-ideologie het zwijgen op te leggen. Begin deze week werd student Owen Stevens door het bestuur van de State University of New York geschorst omdat hij in een video had gezegd: Een man is geen vrouw en een vrouw is geen man en: Laat ik heel duidelijk zijn, feiten houden geen rekening met gevoelens. Het universiteitsbestuur stelt dat Stevens de sociale veiligheid voor zijn medestudenten ernstig heeft geschaad. De student diende de video te verwijderen en moet deelnemen aan een training zodat hij wordt gereinigd van zijn verkeerde gedachten. Al eerder zijn in de VS studenten onder druk gezet vanwege hun conservatieve standpunten in de lhbt-discussie. 

Een belangrijk rol in het uitrangeren van critici spelen de Amerikaanse tech-reuzen. Facebook weerde eind januari de nieuwtestamenticus Robert Gagnon uit Houston omdat hij een bericht postte waarin hij kritiek had op het besluit van president Biden om transgenders weer in het leger toe te laten. Hij noemde de transgender-ideologie een religie en een pseudowetenschap. Laurie Higgins van het Illinois Family Institute overkwam hetzelfde om een vergelijkbaar commentaar. 

Twitter schorste begin februari het account van het christelijk magazine The Daily Citizen, een uitgave van de organisatie Focus on the Family. De reden? De redactie had een tweet verstuurd over Bidens voordracht van Rachel Levine waarin ze schreef: Levine is een transgendervrouw. Dat betekent: een man die gelooft dat hij een vrouw is. De tweet verwees naar een kritisch artikel over deze genderkeus van Levine. Dat kon voor Twitter niet door de beugel. De redactie zou bij herhaling definitief van het kanaal worden verwijderd. 

*Amazon* 

Amazon besloot begin februari de documentaire Created Equal uit het assortiment te halen. Deze video gaat over opperrechter Clarence Thomas, het enige lid van het federale hooggerechtshof van Afro-Amerikaanse afkomst. Van Thomas is bekend dat hij een verklaard tegenstander is van het homohuwelijk en van de lhbt-emancipatie. 

Ook regeringen van de verschillende staten bemoeien zich met de emancipatie van transgenders. Deze week werd in Californi een wetsvoorstel ingediend waarin het winkeliers verboden is onderscheid te maken in producten voor jongens en meisjes. Wie weigert riskeert een boete van 800 euro. Daar staat tegenover dat in zeventien staten gepoogd wordt deze emancipatie te beperken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Haha wat een verrassing! De scheppingsorde. Daar gaat het hen om. Wederom een "vooroordeel" bevestigd.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Een "besmettelijke ziekte". 

Tja. "Besmetting" is de overdracht van een ziekte of nare aandoening. "Goede en genuanceerde" woordkeus dus door Peter Vasterman. Heeft Joop al aan de bel getrokken? Immers Peter is duidelijk geen moslim dus kun je als fatsoenlijk links medium ongestoord helemaal losgaan op geconstateerde LHBT-fobie zonder uitgemaakt te kunnen worden voor islamofoob.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Weer typisch iets voor jou. Geen een letter eigen tekst





> Hij durft zijn evidente homo- en transgenderfobie niet zo expliciet te manifesteren, want dat kan tegen hem gebruikt worden.


Hou toch eens op met jullie gezeur, zeg. Ga liever in op het artikel. 

Neem deze passage:




> De Tavistock-kliniek mag nu geen puberteitsremmers meer voorschrijven aan kinderen jonger dan zestien en ook de toediening van hormonen aan kinderen jonger dan achttien moet aan strenge eisen voldoen. De belangrijkste genderkliniek in Zweden heeft inmiddels  mede door Tavistock  besloten te stoppen met puberteitsblokkers en hormoonbehandelingen voor kinderen jonger dan zestien.


Voor die tijd mochten en deden ze dat dus wel. Mijn eerste reactie is dat ik dat krankzinnig vind.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> nederlandertje en rob zwijgen in alle talen over de misstanden.. het zou maar je kind zijn!


Alsmijn kind van geslacht wil veranderen is dat zijn of haar keuze. Net als of ze hetero, bi of homosexueel willen zijn. Ook geloof is hun eigen keuze

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Ik hoop dat Allah mijn kind mag beschermen en behoeden van elk geestelijk verwaring over een geboortegeslacht.


Maar stel jouw kind vertelt jou dat het van geslacht wilt veranderen. Hoe reageer jij daarop? Wat zijn jouw gevoelens daarover?

----------


## Eke

> Alsmijn kind van geslacht wil veranderen is dat zijn of haar keuze. Net als of ze hetero, bi of homosexueel willen zijn. Ook geloof is hun eigen keuze



Maar als je dochter ONVERWACHTS op haar zestiende zegt : Pap, ik ga man worden en laat onder andere m'n baarmoeder onklaar maken, want Maria doet dat ook en dat is precies wat ik ook wil ,dan zeg je niet : "doe maar, schatje".

Dan wil je wel heel zeker weten wat er aan de hand is. Temeer omdat dat weleens rampzalig zou kunnen uitpakken. (er zijn spijtoptanten)


Er gaan stemmen op om door minstens twee psychiaters een onderzoek te laten doen . Psychoses, autisme, (verborgen)depressies en andere zaken kunnen een rol spelen bij hun 'zich anders voelen'.
Dar ben ik voor.

----------


## Oiseau

> Alsmijn kind van geslacht wil veranderen is dat zijn of haar keuze. Net als of ze hetero, bi of homosexueel willen zijn. Ook geloof is hun eigen keuze


Als jouw kind zou zeggen : pa , ik wil je vermoorden want ik hou van je dan zou je zeker Neeeeeeeeeeee roepen..

U bent vader onwaardig want dan houd je eigenlijk niet van je kind , je kan beter wat mij betreft stoppen met je voortplanten.

----------


## Oiseau

> Maar stel jouw kind vertelt jou dat het van geslacht wilt veranderen. Hoe reageer jij daarop? Wat zijn jouw gevoelens daarover?


Dan zou ik tegen dat kind zeggen: wees blij dat ik nog je vader ben en ga je huiswerk doen jochie.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Maar als je dochter ONVERWACHTS op haar zestiende zegt : Pap, ik ga man worden en laat onder andere m'n baarmoeder onklaar maken, want Maria doet dat ook en dat is precies wat ik ook wil ,dan zeg je niet : "doe maar, schatje".
> 
> Dan wil je wel heel zeker weten wat er aan de hand is. Temeer omdat dat weleens rampzalig zou kunnen uitpakken. (er zijn spijtoptanten)
> 
> 
> Er gaan stemmen op om door minstens twee psychiaters een onderzoek te laten doen . Psychoses, autisme, (verborgen)depressies en andere zaken kunnen een rol spelen bij hun 'zich anders voelen'.
> Dar ben ik voor.


Ik wil dat mijn kind gelukkig is. Als mijn dochter niet gelukkig is als vrouw en man wilt worden dan zal ik haar steunen.

----------


## Eke

> Ik wil dat mijn kind gelukkig is. Als mijn dochter niet gelukkig is als vrouw en man wilt worden dan zal ik haar steunen.


Dat is lief van je, Nederlandertje. Maar dan, 20 jaar na haar 16e.verjaardag. Je dochter blijkt een sterke kinderwens te hebben ontwikkeld." Papa, had je me niet tegen kunnen houden toen ik nog een puber was en m'n baarmoeder in de uitverkoop heb gedaan ?" 

Kijk, Nederlandertje. Als ouder ken je je dochter door en door als het goed is. Als het eigenlijk een jongetje is dan merk je dat wel eerder ??? Of haar moeder ?

Ze kan ALLES doen : broeken dragen, haar kortwieken, een mannenbestaan leiden.. Laat het haar gewoon een tijd uit proberen.
Enne..vergeet dat onderzoek door die psychiaters niet, he. Waarom wil ze opeens NU geen vrouw meer zijn ?

Het gaat niet om tegenhouden._ Het gaat om zorgvuldigheid_. Gedane zaken (hormoonkuur+operaties) nemen geen keer. Ook is het helemaal niet makkelijk om trans-mens te zijn, de enkele gelukkigen uitgezonderd.

Foutje, bedankt ?
Het is razend duur en het kost veel ellende om een herstel-procedure in te gaan.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dat is lief van je, Nederlandertje. Maar dan, 20 jaar na haar 16e.verjaardag. Je dochter blijkt een sterke kinderwens te hebben ontwikkeld." Papa, had je me niet tegen kunnen houden toen ik nog een puber was en m'n baarmoeder in de uitverkoop heb gedaan ?" 
> 
> Kijk, Nederlandertje. Als ouder ken je je dochter door en door als het goed is. Als het eigenlijk een jongetje is dan merk je dat wel eerder ??? Of haar moeder ?
> 
> Ze kan ALLES doen : broeken dragen, haar kortwieken, een mannenbestaan leiden.. Laat het haar gewoon een tijd uit proberen.
> Enne..vergeet dat onderzoek door die psychiaters niet, he. Waarom wil ze opeens NU geen vrouw meer zijn ?
> 
> Het gaat niet om tegenhouden._ Het gaat om zorgvuldigheid_. Gedane zaken (hormoonkuur+operaties) nemen geen keer. Ook is het helemaal niet makkelijk om trans-mens te zijn, de enkele gelukkigen uitgezonderd.
> 
> ...


Voor iemand een geslachtsveranderende operatie kan ondergaan worden er vele testen uitgevoerd.

----------


## knuppeltje

Volkomen geschift om te denken dat dergelijke operaties zomaar even snel erdoor gejast worden. Er gaan jren van overleg en begeleiding door allerlei specialisten aan vooraf. Alleen al om alle consequenties die daaraan verbonden zijn.

Daarnaast is het even minstens net zo geschift om over de zogenaamde 'besmettelijkheid van transgenderidentiteit' te oreren. Je moet daar echt achterlijk voor zijn.

----------


## Eke

Jongens, lees het TOPIC-artikel: 

"*Bovendien wijkt deze nieuwe groep sterk af van het klassieke profiel van kinderen met genderdysforie, die vaak van jongs af aan een sterk gevoel van onbehagen hebben over hun biologisch geslacht  een belangrijk criterium voor behandeling.

Veel van die tienermeisjes hebben geen historie van genderdysforie, maar ontdekten in korte tijd dat ze eigenlijk jongen willen zijn. "*

DAAR hebben we het over. Niet over de klassieke gang van zaken. Het is bekend dat dat proces lange jaren in beslag neemt.

*Hoe komt dit* , die plotselinge toename van meisjes die niet bij het bekende beeld horen ? Dat is de drijfveer van de schrijver om daar een antwoord op te vinden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Jongens, lees het TOPIC-artikel:


Dat had ik dus al gedaan. Maar je kunt er niet veel mee. De kop van het artikel is ronduit ranzig, en verder wordt er van alles en nog wat beweerd.

De topic starter kennen we om zijn vooral rabiate averse houding tegen alles wat niet binnen zijn enge denkwereld betreffende LHBT past. Met al het ranzig gedoe hij hij hier in de loop der jaren daarover heeft neergeplempt, hun je een heel boek vullen.

Gelukkig laat hij het de laatste tijd meer alleen bij het plaatsen van krantenartikels. Een eigen mening heeft hij daar blijkbaar niet over.

Maar nogmaals: Transgender identiteit is net zomin als homoseksualiteit, biseksualiteit en heteroseksualiteit, iets dat besmettelijk is. Je krijgt zoiets er met geen stok noch erin - noch eruit - geslagen. Zelfs een doodstraf kan niets aan die geaardheid veranderen. Je kunt de mogelijkheid van het beleven belemmeren, wat helaas maar al te vaak voor komt, maar dat is, in ieder geval voor mij, een je reinste misdadige schending van mensenrechten.

Verder wordt er in Nederland door medische instanties gelukkig heel zorgvuldig met transgenders tijdens hun transitie omgegaan - en is de wetgeving hierop aangepast.

----------


## Revisor

> Raar dat ze het woord besmetten gebruiken. Zou de volkskrant dat bedacht hebben of is het een term die de onderzoekers gebruiken. Ik zou eerder spreken van na-apen en/of aanleren.
> 
> Als bovenstaand onderzoek klopt, zou dat dan ook gelden voor homoseksualiteit? Als dat zo is, zouden Bert en Ernie van Sesamstraat er voor zorgen dat je meer homoseksuele kinderen krijgt?



https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5632132


In feite wordt er aangetoond dat genderidentiteit een aangeleerde component heeft. Dat willen ze in Nederland niet graag horen. Ze willen vasthouden aan dat genderidentiteit aangeboren is.

----------


## Eke

> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5632132
> 
> 
> In feite wordt er aangetoond dat genderidentiteit een aangeleerde component heeft. Dat willen ze in Nederland niet graag horen. Ze willen vasthouden aan dat genderidentiteit aangeboren is.


Ho ho ho, Revisor : er is natuurlijk nog niks echt aangetoond. De mediasocioloog Peter V. poneert een hypothese : invloed uit de peergroup zorgt voor toename .
Behandelaren zijn het daar niet mee eens, maar geven toe het ook nog niet precies te weten. (zie NRC-artikel van de dag daarop)


Er is een duidelijke onbeantwoorde vraag : wat is nu de eigenlijke oorzaak van de toename bij meisjes met de wens tot geslachtsverandering vanaf 2013/2014.

Gegeven antwoorden zijn : "In het algemeen worden de volgende verklaringen gegeven voor de
toename in het aantal manifeste transgender personen:
 Bekendheid en sociale acceptatie zijn toegenomen, mede als
gevolg van meer aandacht in de media.
 Er is een grotere beschikbaarheid van laagdrempelige
informatie via internet, waardoor eerdere onderkenning
plaatsvindt.
 De toegankelijkheid en kwaliteit van zorg zijn toegenomen.
 De publicatie van DSM-5 (Diagnostic & Statistical Manual of
Mental Disorders) bracht een bredere diagnose voor
genderdysforie voor adolescenten en volwassenen.
 In diverse landen zijn de laatste jaren de voorwaarden
versoepeld om wettelijke/administratieve geslachtswijziging te
kunnen doen. In Nederland was dit in 2014 met de
Transgenderwet."

bron:https://zorgvuldigadvies.nl/wp-conte...genderzorg.pdf

Ik zit trouwens nog na te denken over de bijdrage van knuppeltje.
Het lastige is dat ik weer meer dingen tegelijk aan het doen ben. Dus heren : ga uw gang...

----------


## Revisor

> Ho ho ho, Revisor : er is natuurlijk nog niks echt aangetoond. De mediasocioloog Peter V. poneert een hypothese : invloed uit de peergroup zorgt voor toename .
> Behandelaren zijn het daar niet mee eens, maar geven toe het ook nog niet precies te weten. (zie NRC-artikel van de dag daarop)
> 
> 
> Er is een duidelijke onbeantwoorde vraag : wat is nu de eigenlijke oorzaak van de toename bij meisjes met de wens tot geslachtsverandering vanaf 2013/2014.
> 
> Ik zit trouwens nog na te denken over de bijdrage van knuppeltje.
> Het lastige is dat ik weer meer dingen tegelijk aan het doen ben. Dus heren : ga uw gang...



Zie geplaatste artikel:

*Wetenschappelijk artikel over ‘besmettelijke’ transseksualiteit loopt uit op academische rel*

----------


## Eke

> Zie geplaatste artikel:
> 
> *Wetenschappelijk artikel over besmettelijke transseksualiteit loopt uit op academische rel*


En in dat geplaatste artikel : *De bevindingen stuiten op flinke kritiek*

Grappig, zo te communiceren  :hihi:  Maar echt sorry, ik moet afknocken.

----------


## Revisor

> En in dat geplaatste artikel : *De bevindingen stuiten op flinke kritiek*
> 
> Grappig, zo te communiceren  Maar echt sorry, ik moet afknocken.



Kritiek is er altijd. De vraag is of de kritiek hout snijdt. Ik heb nog geen sterke kritiek gelezen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> In feite wordt er aangetoond dat genderidentiteit een aangeleerde component heeft. Dat willen ze in Nederland niet graag horen. Ze willen vasthouden aan dat genderidentiteit aangeboren is.


Dat wordt helemaal niet aangetoond.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Kritiek is er altijd. De vraag is of de kritiek hout snijdt. Ik heb nog geen sterke kritiek gelezen.


Nee ik ook niet. "Besmettelijkheid" duidt op een ziekte en een nare aandoening en dat is geen kritiek die "hout snijdt". Het is niet meer en minder dan het onderbuikje legen en haatzaaien binnen het raam van "vrijheid van godsdienst". De refo's doen er graag aan mee. Ook zij hebben "kritiek", gebaseerd op de schepping van de heere. Ik vind dit niet alleen dom maar bovenal door en door slecht. 

.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Volkomen geschift om te denken dat dergelijke operaties zomaar even snel erdoor gejast worden. Er gaan jren van overleg en begeleiding door allerlei specialisten aan vooraf. Alleen al om alle consequenties die daaraan verbonden zijn.
> 
> Daarnaast is het even minstens net zo geschift om over de zogenaamde 'besmettelijkheid van transgenderidentiteit' te oreren. Je moet daar echt achterlijk voor zijn.


Je moet ook voor je geopereerd wordt een jaar lang leven als het andere geslacht. Dus ook op je werk en bij familie en vrienden ect..... Het is inderdaad echt niet zomaar gepiept. In landen als Thailand enzo kan dat wel maar in Nederland niet

----------


## knuppeltje

> Je moet ook voor je geopereerd wordt een jaar lang leven als het andere geslacht. Dus ook op je werk en bij familie en vrienden ect.....


Inderdaad, dat hoort er allemaal bij, ook al is dat een heel grote uitdaging.

----------


## Oiseau

Heeft iemand al gezegd : "je hebt man en vrouw en alles daartussen , buiten, achter, van voren, boven , onder , links of rechts is gewoon een afwijking"

Laten we eerlijk zijn en de natuur in de mens respecteren.

----------


## Oiseau

Eric verzamel jij niet dit soort filmpjes , terug naar 2014..
Verrek Poetin vond ook dat Rutte zwijgt over ....!

Niet dat Poetin voorbeeldig is maar hij kan eerlijk terugslaan :

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Als ik nou ergens een hekel aan heb op dit forum is dat discussiren op basis van politieke of religieuze youtube filmpjes. Waardeloos. Ik doe daar niet aan mee hier. De mensen die dit wl doen moeten dan ook de moeite nemen om van de audio van de bewuste fimpjes een transcript te maken zodat mensen deze kunnen quoten en daarop reageren. Maar dat doet niemand. Youtube fimpjes plaatsen op een forum is voor luie mensen die geen zin hebben om te schrijven. Wat ik mooi vindt op Youtube zijn video's over reizen, natuur en cultuur. Muziek luister ik alleen op spotify.

.

----------


## Oiseau

> Als ik nou ergens een hekel aan heb op dit forum is dat discussiren op basis van politieke of religieuze youtube filmpjes. Waardeloos. Ik doe daar niet aan mee hier. De mensen die dit wl doen moeten dan ook de moeite nemen om van de audio van de bewuste fimpjes een transcript te maken zodat mensen deze kunnen quoten en daarop reageren. Maar dat doet niemand. Youtube fimpjes plaatsen op een forum is voor luie mensen die geen zin hebben om te schrijven. Wat ik mooi vindt op Youtube zijn video's over reizen, natuur en cultuur. Muziek luister ik alleen op spotify.
> 
> .


Je kan er veel van leren maar je bent geboren om weinig te leren.

Wedden dat jij weet waar ze over gaan maar ja : je kan er niet tegen dat er met duidelijke woorden uit de mond van mensen je opvattingen worden bestreden.

Je gebruikt je ogen neem ik aan om te lezen , zie ondertiteling en doe je oren dicht ..of je ogen dicht en luisteren want groot oren heb je .. haha

----------


## Mark

Nou Revisor bij deze sta ik aan jouw zijde

zoals je weet heb ik sowieso weinig empathie voor minderheden in het algemeen, maar deze gender/trans trend is wel de meest irritante van allemaal... wat een hoop ellende.
De meeste mensen zijn al idioten, kun je nagaan wat voor een idioten pubers zijn en die dan laten beslissen om even van sexe te veranderen...

hier gaan we over 20 jaar op terug kijken met heel veel hoofdschudden en interviews met spijtoptanten

----------


## Mark

om nog maar te zwijgen dat dit een onderdeel is van amerikaanse cultuur imperialisme, tesamen met black live matters, anti-zwarte piet en al die andere onzin.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5632132
> 
> In feite wordt er aangetoond dat genderidentiteit een aangeleerde component heeft. Dat willen ze in Nederland niet graag horen. Ze willen vasthouden aan dat genderidentiteit aangeboren is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😁 Logisch. Jullie hebben ook veel gemeen samen. Beiden hoog opgeleid, hoog begaafd n blank. En inderdaad beiden de pest aan minderheden. 

.

----------


## Revisor

...
Zo’n dertig activisten van het extreemrechtse Voorpost demonstreerden zaterdagmiddag bij Ahoy tegen het Songfestival. Ze voerden ook actie tegen de ‘gendergekte’. Een stukje verderop demonstreerden BIJ1 en de Anti-Fascistische Actie (AFA) tegen Voorpost. 
...

https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/drie-aan...ahoy~a1733621/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> ...
> Zo’n dertig activisten van het extreemrechtse Voorpost demonstreerden zaterdagmiddag bij Ahoy tegen het Songfestival. Ze voerden ook actie tegen de ‘gendergekte’. Een stukje verderop demonstreerden BIJ1 en de Anti-Fascistische Actie (AFA) tegen Voorpost. 
> ...
> 
> https://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/drie-aan...ahoy~a1733621/


Zie je wel. Ik zei al eerder en bij herhaling dat jij precies dt bent wat je bij anderen zit te veroordelen. Je bent absoluut niet progressief, niet links en al helemaal niet multicultureel. Een hoop intolerant plakwerk van anderen om je veilig achter te verschuilen in de trant van: "dat zeg ik niet, dat zegt een wetenschapper". Je bent veel erger dan je je hier voordoet, dat valt eenvoudig te deduceren uit je vele haatdragende topictitels en homofobe verbale rotzooi die rechtstreeks uit je onderbuik komen. Die rotzooi zou zo van de Telegraaf afkomstig kunnen zijn. Je kunt je als homohater zo aansluiten bij Voorpost, zij het dat die vast een hekel hebben aan moslims en dus niets van jou moeten hebben. Wat mij betreft kunnen ze bij voorpost ook helemaal dood vallen of sterven. Wat een dom volk. En dito allen die van LHBT een smerige en besmettelijke ziekte maken. Trouwens Bij1 vertrouw ik - ondanks het protest - ook totaal niet als het gaat om LHBTfobie. 




> Er is geen sprake van descriptieve oordeel. Als je het leven analyseert dan kun je duidelijk een principe extraheren. Het leven draait om het leven doorgeven. Wordt het leven niet doorgegeven dan is dat een afwijking op het principe van het doorgeven van het leven. Homoseksualiteit is zo''n afwijking.
> 
> Een norm heeft vele betekenissen. Ik gebruik het in de betekenis van vereiste. De vereiste van het principe om leven door te geven is voortplanting.


Dat leven doorgeven is jouw probleem niet. Heb jij soms kinderen? Nee, het gaat er jou uitsluitend om dat je enorm de pest hebt aan homo's en dat het niet voortplanten jou totaal geen moer kan schelen. Dat probleem met de voortplanting is slechts een (kul)argument om te kunnen spreken van een "afwijking". Jij vindt homoseksualiteit mr dan een afwijking en noemt dat gedrag "afkeurenswaardig". Dat heb je letterlijk gezegd. Dus kom niet aan met slappe smoesjes dat je geen moreel oordeel zou hebben. Want dat heb je wel. Als er iets besmettelijk is, dan is dat wel homohaat. Die fijne import-cultuur en en dito godsdienst zijn enorm homofoob. Allemaal aangeleerd van je fijne ouders, de omgeving en de moskee. We hebben in nederland geen behoefte aan nog meer homofoben. We zitten al opgescheept met de Refo's en extreemrechtse tokkies. Ook die moeten we uitsluiten. 


.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Dan zou ik tegen dat kind zeggen: wees blij dat ik nog je vader ben en ga je huiswerk doen jochie.


Lekker makkelijk en niks zeggend antwoord. Stel hij is uit huis en hij zegt het tegen jou? Wat dan? Steun je hem of stoot je hem af?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Zon dertig activisten van het extreemrechtse Voorpost demonstreerden zaterdagmiddag bij Ahoy tegen het Songfestival. Ze voerden ook actie tegen de gendergekte.


Als zulke keurig nette mensen dat doen, dan zal dat wel terecht zijn. Toch?  :student:

----------


## Eke

> Kritiek is er altijd. De vraag is of de kritiek hout snijdt. Ik heb nog geen sterke kritiek gelezen.


Dat is altijd de vraag ! Vinnik ook. Snijdt die kritiek hout. 
In dit geval klopt de populatie * niet.


Het zijn namelijk de ouders die genterviewd zijn en niet degenen waarover je een uitspraak wilt doen, de jongeren. Daarbij hebben ze een groep ouders genomen [ de groep bezorgde ouders] die geen doorsnee is van de totale groep ouders.

Dus wel degelijk terechte kritiek. Onderzoek deugt niet. 



*"In de statistiek is een populatie een ten aanzien van bepaalde aspecten homogene verzameling van objecten waarop het onderzoek zich richt. Doel van het onderzoek is steeds inzicht te krijgen in de frequentieverdeling van eigenschappen van de populatie."

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Als zulke keurig nette mensen dat doen, dan zal dat wel terecht zijn. Toch?


 :duim:

----------


## Oiseau

> Lekker makkelijk en niks zeggend antwoord. Stel hij is uit huis en hij zegt het tegen jou? Wat dan? Steun je hem of stoot je hem af?


Wil je uit de kast komen dan mag je dat doen zonder mij of mijn kind erbij te betrekken.. 

Mijn antwoord hoeft ook je niet te accepteren als jij maar weet dat jij mijn kind niet mag hersenspoelen en verkeerde richting duwen .. wat jij met kind mag doen is het jouw zaak..


Aan genitale verminking wil je niet meedoen en zeker bij een minderjarig die zich emotioneel en verstandelijk nog moet ontwikkelen.

Zorgplicht is niet zo makkelijk.

----------


## Oiseau

Ik ben van mijn mening dat volwassenen ,die minderjarigen helpen om eigen geslacht te laten veranderen onder psychische druk , psychologisch onderzocht moeten worden.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Wil je uit de kast komen dan mag je dat doen zonder mij of mijn kind erbij te betrekken.. 
> 
> Mijn antwoord hoeft ook je niet te accepteren als jij maar weet dat jij mijn kind niet mag hersenspoelen en verkeerde richting duwen .. wat jij met kind mag doen is het jouw zaak..
> 
> 
> Aan genitale verminking wil je niet meedoen en zeker bij een minderjarig die zich emotioneel en verstandelijk nog moet ontwikkelen.
> 
> Zorgplicht is niet zo makkelijk.


Jij zou je kind dus verstoten. Jij wilt niet dat je kind gelukkig is.

----------


## Revisor

*Kathleen Stock*: Kijk naar mij, ik bn non-binair. Dat is niet een soort heilige innerlijke staat. Foto Justin Griffiths-Williams

*Interview*

*Kathleen Stock: Je kunt je sekse niet veranderen*

Kathleen Stock ex-hoogleraar filosofie
Verdacht van haat tegen transpersonen, stapte Kathleen Stock op als hoogleraar. Haar opvattingen zijn niet veranderd. Iedereen is op zoek naar een label.

Annemarie Kas 11 december 2021

Overal zag ze haar eigen naam. Op stickers in de toiletten van het universiteitsgebouw, op posters aan muren van de campus. Op spandoeken bij een demonstratie, nota bene tijdens een open dag voor nieuwe studenten. Leuzen als ontsla Kathleen Stock, Kathleen Stock is transfoob, Stock eruit, Academische vrijheid omvat geen transfobie.

Eind oktober liepen de spanningen op de campus van de universiteit van Sussex, in Brighton in het zuiden van Engeland, zo hoog op dat hoogleraar filosofie Kathleen Stock geen uitweg meer zag. Ze stapte op. Zo kwam een einde aan haar dienstverband van achttien jaar, waarvan de laatste drienhalf jaar vol onrust en online aanvallen. Die begonnen toen ze zich in 2018 ging mengen in het genderidentiteitsdebat.

Het gebeurde allemaal achter mijn rug om, nooit kwam iemand gewoon direct naar me toe, vertelt ze in een interview met een groepje Europese journalisten. Hoogleraren waarschuwden online tegen mij, of excuseerden zich voor mijn aanwezigheid. Ze zeiden dat ik transpersonen haat, begonnen petities tegen me.

Kathleen Stock is in het Verenigd Koninkrijk inmiddels een van de bekendste stemmen in publieke discussies rond genderidentiteit. Haar belangrijkste punt is dat transvrouwen  zij die in een mannelijk lichaam zijn geboren, maar zich identificeren als vrouw  in biologisch opzicht geen vrouw zjn. Je kunt je sekse feitelijk niet veranderen. Wij zijn onderdeel van de natuur, we zijn een biologische soort. Niet alles is een sociaal construct, daar geloof ik niet in.
*
En transvrouwen die een volledige transitie hebben ondergaan?*

Je kunt hen vrouwen noemen, en ik ga ook mee in dat sociale construct. Als een transvrouw zich als vrouw identificeert ga ik echt niet naar zo iemand toe om eens even hardop te zeggen: Je bent een man. Maar het is een feit dat onze sekse biologisch is bepaald in onze lichaamscellen. Je kunt hormonen nemen en je penis laten verwijderen, alleen daarmee bn je geen vrouw. Dit klinkt grof en ongelofelijk beledigend. Maar we moeten deze waarheid wel kunnen benoemen.

Stock maakt hier vooral een punt van omdat ze risicos ziet aan zelfidentificatie van geslacht. Anders was ik nooit aan deze strijd begonnen. Bij zelfidentificatie kunnen burgers zelf kiezen met welk geslacht ze wettelijk geregistreerd staan bij de overheid. Dat komt neer op een formulier invullen, meer niet. Niet alleen personen in transitie, die hormonen innemen, nee, iedereen kan zich naar keuze als man of vrouw identificeren. Je eigen gevoel van genderidentiteit is dan genoeg om wettelijk van geslacht te veranderen. In zowel het Verenigd Koninkrijk als in Nederland liggen  omstreden  wetsvoorstellen in het parlement die dit mogelijk maken.

*Kathleen Stock*: Kijk naar mij, ik bn non-binair. Dat is niet een soort heilige innerlijke staat.
Foto Justin Griffiths-Williams

*Wat zijn volgens u de gevaren van zulke zelfidentificatie?*

Er spelen allerlei problemen. Onder invloed van Stonewall [de Britse belangenorganisatie voor lhbtiers] gaan veel instellingen nu verder dan de huidige wet, en zeggen zij dat niet langer geslacht maar genderidentiteit hun uitgangspunt is. Het betekent dat mannen die zeggen zich te identificeren als vrouw, bij vrouwen in de kleedkamer naar binnen kunnen lopen. En het heeft ertoe geleid dat we mannen met intacte genitalin in onze vrouwengevangenissen hebben. Er is al een geval van seksuele aanranding in een gevangenis geweest. In die rechtszaak kwam het beroemde zinnetje langs dat haar penis uit haar broek stak toen ze haar medevrouw aanrandde. Het is een ramp.

*Dit zijn toch uitzonderingen? De meeste transgenders zullen gewoon blij zijn dat ze hun sekse in de systemen van de overheid kunnen veranderen.*

Ik begrijp niet waarom het uitmaakt dat het om kleine aantallen gaat. Ik vind het niet kunnen dat mannen met helemaal intacte penissen zomaar vrouwenkleedkamers binnen kunnen komen, of terecht kunnen komen in opvanghuizen voor vrouwelijke slachtoffers van huiselijk geweld. Daar verblijven kwetsbare, getraumatiseerde vrouwen. En in gevangenissen zitten vrouwen meestal voor zaken die niet aan geweld gerelateerd zijn, terwijl er dan mannen bij hen terecht komen die zijn veroordeeld voor seksueel misbruik.

*Ook transgenders zijn toch geregeld slachtoffer van geweld?*

Ja, alleen niet hier in het VK. Gelukkig is het aantal moorden op transgenders hier heel laag. De afgelopen twee jaar zijn geen transpersonen om het leven gebracht. En in de jaren daarvoor n per jaar. En. Het idee dat transgenders specifiek grote risicos lopen, dat zij een soort unieke, kwetsbare populatie zijn zoals clubs als Stonewall het doen voorkomen, dat klopt niet. We zijn een tolerante samenleving. Wat natuurlijk niet wil zeggen dat transgenders niet ook soms lijden. Net als vrouwen  er worden elke wk drie vrouwen vermoord. En Stonewall vindt dus dat vrouwen rechten moeten opgeven om transvrouwen te accommoderen. Dat hoeft niet. We kunnen toch extra faciliteiten bouwen, zoals er inmiddels ook een aparte gevangenisafdeling voor transgenders is gekomen.
*
De laatste schatting van de Britse overheid is dat er 500.000 transgenders zijn, dat aantal is de laatste jaren snel toegenomen. Waar komt die stijging vandaan, denkt u?*

Dat aantal is inclusief de non-binaire personen, die zichzelf niet als vrouwelijk of mannelijk identificeren. Op sommige scholen zijn zelfs tien op de dertig kinderen non-binair. Het is een trend. Ik denk dat het een stomme zet was van *feministen* uit de twintigste eeuw om vrouw-zijn aan te merken als een sociaal construct in plaats van als iets biologisch. Daardoor konden vrouwen achter het aanrecht vandaan komen, want als die huishoudelijke taak alleen iets sociaals is, kunnen we het dus veranderen. Maar die verandering in denken heeft ons later problemen gebracht, want natuurlijk maakt sekse uit, en is vrouw-zijn iets biologisch. Transgenders waren toen nog helemaal niet bij de discussie betrokken.

Als je het grote plaatje bekijkt, speelt het *kapitalisme* zeker ook een rol. Het is winstgevend om ons op te delen in een soort verhandelbare eenheden. Met honderd verschillende identiteiten kun je honderd verschillende producten verkopen. En iedereen is op zoek naar een label, vaak online. Iedereen die mij op sociale media volgt lijkt een hashtag te hebben, #neurodivers, #autistisch. We geven een hoofdrol aan onze bijzonderheden.

Als het idee dat genderidentiteit het belangrijkste is zich verspreidt door de cultuur, dan krijgen kinderen dat ook mee. Veel jongeren zijn ongelukkig met hun lichaam, ze voelen zich bijvoorbeeld niet ontzettend vrouwelijk. Daarom hebben we een *stijging van 5.000 procent* van de aanmeldingen voor genderklinieken in het VK en zie je zon zelfde trend in de Verenigde Staten en andere landen.

*Accepteren jongeren misschien ook gemakkelijker dat er mr genderidentiteiten zijn dan alleen man of vrouw?*

Als ik nu achttien was geweest, was ik hier ook helemaal voor gevallen. In mijn tijd gingen we voor een neuspiercing en coole kleren. Wat is non-binair? Kijk naar mij, ik bn non-binair. Ze wijst op haar spijkerbroek, gympen en nette jasje. Non-binair zijn is niet een soort heilige innerlijke staat. Dit zijn gewoon etiketten die mensen die zich anders voelen en dat willen uitstralen, graag gebruiken. En dat is helemaal ok. Alleen beginnen veel jongeren uit deze generatie met puberteitsremmers en stappen daarna over op hormonen, zonder er nog bij stil te staan of ze dat wel echt willen. Er zijn kinderen in genderklinieken die zich aangetrokken voelen tot dezelfde sekse en denken dat ze dus in het verkeerde lichaam zitten, terwijl ze gewoon gay zijn. Scholen en leraren gaan erin mee, dat is het zorgelijke.

*Weten we hoeveel jongeren spijt krijgen van die medicijnen?*

Daar zijn weinig betrouwbare data over. Op internetforum Reddit heeft de _de-trans_-gemeenschap 25.000 leden. Daar gaan vaak verhalen rond van leden die spijt hebben, of het in elk geval niet meer zeker weten. En zij krijgen sociale problemen, omdat hun vrienden hen ineens als verraders zien. Daar zitten grote medische en psychologische problemen waar we echt naar moeten kijken.

Vorige maand werd bekend dat Stock zich aansluit bij de Universiteit van Austin, een initiatief van academici in de VS die het vrije debat willen bevorderen  in Amerikaanse media de _anti-woke_ universiteit genoemd. Onder meer islamcriticus Ayaan Hirsi Ali doet ook mee.*

Hoe serieus is dit voor u?*

Ik ga niet naar Texas verhuizen en dat was ook nooit de bedoeling. Ik ga kijken wat ik voor lessen kan gaan geven. Het is voor mij vooral een symbolisch project, omdat het aandacht vraagt voor academische vrijheid, die ik heel belangrijk vind.

*Hoezeer staat die academische vrijheid onder druk in het VK?*

Er zijn enorme taboe-onderwerpen waar academici niet meer over durven praten, waaronder sekse en geslacht. Volgens mij heeft het te maken met het collegegeld. Op posters tegen mij stond we betalen geen 9.000 pond per jaar om les te krijgen van die transfobe Kathleen Stock. Daar zit het idee achter dat wie betaalt, bepaalt. Helaas, volgens mij betekent academische vrijheid ook dat je soms ideen hoort die je onprettig vindt, maar waarvan je later blij bent dat ze zijn besproken.

__________________________________________________ ____________________________

*Kathleen Stock (49) is feminist, filosoof en schrijfster.* Begin dit jaar kwam haar boek _Material Girls_ uit, waarin ze het principe genderidentiteit zeer kritisch behandelt. Ze stelt in het boek nadrukkelijk dat ze niet transfoob is: Filosofische kritiek wordt vaak gezien als _echte aanvallen_ op transpersonen.

*Stock woont in Sussex, een graafschap in het zuid-oosten van Engeland.* Ze kreeg twee kinderen uit een eerdere relatie en kwam op latere leeftijd uit de kast als lesbisch. Haar vriendin is momenteel in verwachting.
__________________________________________________ ___________________________


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/12/11/kathleen-stock-je-kunt-je-sekse-niet-veranderen-a4068608

----------


## knuppeltje

Ik zou eindelijk wel eens willen weten waarin die besmettelijkheid zit. Want van al dit geouwehoer wordt niemand iets wijzer.

----------


## Mark

gewoon een van de vele irritante minderheidsgroepen

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik zou eindelijk wel eens willen weten waarin die besmettelijkheid zit. Want van al dit geouwehoer wordt niemand iets wijzer.


'Sociale besmettelijkheid' is hier het onderwerp. Dat zijn dus twee concepten: 'sociaal' en 'besmettelijk'.

Het woord 'besmettelijk' wekt wellicht de suggestie dat het besmettelijk is op dezelfde manier als bijvoorbeeld verkoudheid of covid, waarbij een virus van de een op de ander overspringt. 

Maar dat is niet wat hier bedoeld wordt (en daarom is die term allicht ongelukkig gekozen - jij bijvoorbeeld, knuppeltje, denkt blijkbaar aan zulke 'besmettelijkheid'?).

Uit het andere woord, 'sociaal', blijkt dat het hier om een _sociaal proces_ gaat. En dat sociale proces omschrijft Kathleen Stock in dit laatste artikel:

Als het idee dat genderidentiteit het belangrijkste is zich verspreidt door de cultuur, dan krijgen kinderen dat ook mee. Veel jongeren zijn ongelukkig met hun lichaam, ze voelen zich bijvoorbeeld niet ontzettend vrouwelijk. Daarom hebben we een stijging van 5.000 procent van de aanmeldingen voor genderklinieken in het VK en zie je zon zelfde trend in de Verenigde Staten en andere landen.

Mensen bootsen elkaar na, dat zal toch geen nieuws voor je zijn?

Nadat Goethe _Het lijden van de jonge Werther_ had gepubliceerd ergens in de 18e eeuw, over een jongeman die door hevig liefdesverdriet gekweld zelfmoord pleegde, schijnt er een zelfmoordgolfje onder verliefde jongemannen door Europa te zijn gegaan.





> gewoon een van de vele irritante minderheidsgroepen


Of een soort modegril of trend die vanzelf wel weer afneemt.

----------


## Revisor

*Genderidentiteit is een begrip dat verstrikt

* 

H. (meisje) had verkering met P. (meisje), en L. (meisje) met P. (jongen) maar wilde liever met T. (meisje). Mijn dochter (11) deed een tijdje terug verslag van de relationele ontwikkelingen in haar klas (groep 8). Dat het merendeel van de meisjes verkering had met andere meisjes vond ze volstrekt normaal, wel wilde ze het volgende weten: Mama, zijn ze nou cht lesbisch?

Verkering in groep 8 wil zeggen dat je een exclusief ja-ja uitwisselt, appjes met hartjes aan elkaar stuurt en het aan anderen vertelt. Aan kussen doen ze nog niet, dus misschien zou zich met de puberteit vanzelf een en ander uitsorteren tot een duurzame echte voorkeur? En ding was duidelijk: de verpletterende impact van beeldvorming. De juf had twee seizoenen van _Anne+_ met de klas gekeken. Speelden de meisjes een in hun ogen cool programma na (de jongens vroegen elkaar geen verkering)? Zoals wij allemaal ons beeld van de liefde modelleren naar iconische blauwdrukken (de mijne: _Grease_)?

Afgelopen weekend werd ik herinnerd aan de vraag van mijn dochter, toen ik een interview met hoogleraar filosofie Kathleen Stock in _NRC_ las. In haar voorbeeld gaat het niet om lesbiennes maar om de trend van non-binairen onder kinderen. Het heetste hangijzer betreft haar standpunt over trans personen, dat zelfs tot Stocks ontslag leidde: ze wil transmensen geen echte vrouwen of echte mannen noemen, waarbij echt refereert aan biologie. Genderidentiteit is niet alln een sociaal construct, je mag de biologie niet vergeten. Triest, werd dit bochtinterview genoemd, onder meer door filosoof Fleur Jongepier, een schande zelfs, dat de krant een podium bood aan deze denker. Mijn nieuwsgierigheid was gewekt; de vastgemaakte tweet van Stock, lees eerst mijn boek nam ik ter harte.

_Material Girls: Why Reality Matters for Feminism_ is een analytisch scherp en helder boek, soms geestig (Judith Butler is de Harry Potter van de filosofie). Stock legt uit dat het begrip gender op ten minste vier manieren wordt gebruikt, wat voor de nodige verwarring zorgt. De klassieke manier is om onderscheid te maken tussen sekse (biologie) en gender (culturele opvattingen over mannelijkheid en vrouwelijkheid). De belangrijkste ontwikkeling nu is om alleen nog te spreken van genderidentiteit. Genderidentiteit is datgene wat een persoon zelf diep van binnen voelt en ervaart als zijn of haar geslacht. Door genderidentiteit als uitgangspunt te nemen zijn seksuele orintatie en gender op tamelijk ingewikkelde wijze verweven geraakt, waardoor nu steeds de discussie over transpersonen opduikt binnen genderstudies. Voorbeeld: iemand voelt zich van binnen man maar heeft het uiterlijk van een vrouw, en valt op vrouwen, is die dan een transhetero? Stock wordt verweten dat ze geen opleiding heeft in genderstudies, maar ik vind hr achtergrond  analytische filosofie en _fiction studies_  juist verfrissend. Ze geeft het voorbeeld van een _crossdresser_ (man met vrouwenkleren). Als kijker heb je een keuze: ga je mee in de fictie of niet? Met een goed gelukte transpersoon lukt dat gemakkelijker. 

Met Stock deel ik de kritiek op het concept genderidentiteit, en ook de wens om biologie niet overboord te kieperen als het gaat om terreinen als sport en geneeskunde. Maar ik trek wl andere conclusies over transpersonen en hun echtheid. Dankzij het lezen van haar boek begrijp ik hoe dat komt, namelijk omdat ik een andere genderdefinitie hanteer. Die van filosoof en bioloog Donna Haraway waarbij natuur en cultuur zo verknoopt zijn, dat wat nep of echt is, biologie en cultuur, lastig te scheiden valt.

Met Stocks boek in gedachten probeer ik antwoord te geven op de vraag of de meisjes echt lesbisch zijn. Met het begrip genderidentiteit raak ik verstrikt in een idiote toestand, waarbij ik alle mensen met meisjeslichamen moet vragen naar hun genderidentiteit, terwijl er diep vanbinnen misschien helemaal niet zo eenduidig of duidelijk wordt gevoeld en gedacht. De fictietheorie biedt handvatten. Hun lesbische spel is soms wel en soms niet overtuigend, en daarom heeft mijn dochter er vragen over. Echt of niet, de meisjes maken me vrolijk. Mogelijk komen sommigen in het decor van _Anne+_ tot volle bloei. Vroeger fantaseerde ik vaak dat mijn school in _Fame_ zou veranderen, en dat mijn diep verborgen musicaltalenten zich zouden manifesteren; deze meisjes kunnen met speelse ernst allerlei relaties uitproberen.

_Material Girls_ van Kathleen Stock is mijn leestip van het jaar. Laat je prikkelen door een van de meest analytisch uitdagende boeken die ik sinds tijden las over seks, gender, (trans)genderidentiteit, fictie en realiteit. Je hoeft het niet met alles eens te zijn. Kom dan met inhoudelijke argumenten, in plaats van de cancelkaart te spelen.
*
Stine Jensen* is filosoof en schrijver.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/12/16...trikt-a4069297

----------


## knuppeltje

> Veel jongeren zijn ongelukkig met hun lichaam, ze voelen zich bijvoorbeeld niet ontzettend vrouwelijk. 
> 
> Daarom hebben we een stijging van 5.000 procent van de aanmeldingen voor genderklinieken in het VK en zie je zon zelfde trend in de Verenigde Staten en andere landen.
> 
> Mensen bootsen elkaar na, dat zal toch geen nieuws voor je zijn?
> 
> Nadat Goethe _Het lijden van de jonge Werther_ had gepubliceerd ergens in de 18e eeuw, over een jongeman die door hevig liefdesverdriet gekweld zelfmoord pleegde, schijnt er een zelfmoordgolfje onder verliefde jongemannen door Europa te zijn gegaan.


Dat er veel jonge mensen niet tevreden zijn met hun lichaam is niets nieuws. Veel oudere mensen ook niet. Daarom hebben ze daarvoor allang van alles op gevonden. Van: sportclubs, fitnesscenters, heel dure kappers, makeup, push up beha's, botox, diten, cosmetische operaties en weet ik wat al niet meer. 
Dat er een toename van aanmeldingen bij genderklinieken is, zou zomaar kunnen komen doordat de mogelijkheid daartoe is toegenomen. Als er geen genderklinieken zouden zijn - dan viel er ook niets aan te melden.
Zo gaat dat met de meeste dingen. Dat mensen de gang van zaken willen omdraaien of ontkennen, zal wel, maar is volgens mij onterecht. 

Bovendien zou iedereen die zich zo fel tegen genderklinieken keren zich eens moeten gaan informeren over wat men allemaal over een periode van jaren moet doen om daar tot een geslacht veranderende operatie te kunnen ondergaan. En bovendien, gaat niemand anders dat wat aan.
Waar haal je dat percentage vandaan?

Ja zeker, kijk maar naar auto's, mode, piercings, tatoeages, juwelen en nog een heleboel andere dingen. Maar daarbij gaat dat allemaal om makkelijk aan te passen uiterlijkheden - en niet om zo iets wezenlijks als genderidentiteit.

'Schijnt' is ook in deze geen geen wetenschappelijke zekerheid. Dat van dat jasje van hem was wel heel duidelijk zichtbaar. Dat ding werd voor een tijdje heel populair bij de jeugd.
Maar ook met deze pandemiecrisis is het aantal zelfdodingen toegenomen. Maar de vraag is - en blijft - wat is daarvan de echte oorzaak. 

Voor mij is het zeker dat je geaardheid met geen stok bij iemand erin of eruit kunt slaan. Dat seks werkers beroepshalve aan crossover doen, heeft dan ook niets met hun geaardheid te maken, maar heeft een economische reden.

Maar dat je het beleven van een door de goegemeente onwelgevallige geaardheid door regressie kunt belemmeren, daar zijn talloze voorbeelden van.

----------


## knuppeltje

> [B]‘Genderidentiteit’ is een begrip dat verstrikt


Ze bedoelt: Ik raak erin verstrikt.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Dat er veel jonge mensen niet tevreden zijn met hun lichaam is niets nieuws. Veel oudere mensen ook niet. Daarom hebben ze daarvoor allang van alles op gevonden. Van: sportclubs, fitnesscenters, heel dure kappers, makeup, push up beha's, botox, diten, cosmetische operaties en weet ik wat al niet meer. 
> Dat er een toename van aanmeldingen bij genderklinieken is, zou zomaar kunnen komen doordat de mogelijkheid daartoe is toegenomen. Als er geen genderklinieken zouden zijn - dan viel er ook niets aan te melden.
> Zo gaat dat met de meeste dingen. Dat mensen de gang van zaken willen omdraaien of ontkennen, zal wel, maar is volgens mij onterecht. 
> 
> Bovendien zou iedereen die zich zo fel tegen genderklinieken keren zich eens moeten gaan informeren over wat men allemaal over een periode van jaren moet doen om daar tot een geslacht veranderende operatie te kunnen ondergaan. En bovendien, gaat niemand anders dat wat aan.
> Waar haal je dat percentage vandaan?
> 
> Ja zeker, kijk maar naar auto's, mode, piercings, tatoeages, juwelen en nog een heleboel andere dingen. Maar daarbij gaat dat allemaal om makkelijk aan te passen uiterlijkheden - en niet om zo iets wezenlijks als genderidentiteit.
> 
> ...





> Voor mij is het zeker dat je geaardheid met geen stok bij iemand erin of eruit kunt slaan.


Dat denk ik ook. Het volgt al uit het begrip aard. 

Kathleen Stock denkt dat ook. Zij zegt het zo: 

Wij zijn onderdeel van de natuur, we zijn een biologische soort. Niet alles is een sociaal construct, daar geloof ik niet in.

Maar de gender-activisten stellen dat gender een sociale constructie is. Als dat zo is, is het dus niet een kwestie van geaardheid.




> Bovendien zou iedereen die zich zo fel tegen genderklinieken keren zich eens moeten gaan informeren over wat men allemaal over een periode van jaren moet doen om daar tot een geslacht veranderende operatie te kunnen ondergaan.


Dat is dus niet zo! Lees in het artikel in post #1:

De Britse rechter besloot op 1 december vorig jaar dat valt te betwijfelen of kinderen jonger dan zestien jaar begrijpen wat de lange termijn effecten zijn van deze ingrijpende medicatie. Daardoor zijn ze niet in staat om daar weloverwogen mee in te stemmen. De Tavistock-kliniek mag nu geen puberteitsremmers meer voorschrijven aan kinderen jonger dan zestien en ook de toediening van hormonen aan kinderen jonger dan achttien moet aan strenge eisen voldoen. De belangrijkste genderkliniek in Zweden heeft inmiddels  mede door Tavistock  besloten te stoppen met puberteitsblokkers en hormoonbehandelingen voor kinderen jonger dan zestien. Ook hier speelt een belangrijke rol dat de medische gevolgen van deze experimentele behandeling niet goed zijn onderzocht (risicos van onvruchtbaarheid, osteoporose, hart- en vaatziektes, etc.).

Volgens mij is er dit aan de hand:

Er zijn gender-activisten, en die hebben een eigen onuitgesproken activistische agenda. Die kan mede inhouden dat ze willen aantonen dat gender een sociale constructie is. Ze kunnen een bepaald mensbeeld hebben, en bevestiging van hun mensbeeld willen. Ze kunnen als hun missie zien dat ze die volgens hen talloze 'transvrouwen' wel eens even zullen bevrijden van onderdrukking. 




> Waar haal je dat percentage vandaan?


Citaat uit artikel.

Overigens denk ik dat deelnemers aan deze topic het juist in grote lijn met elkaar eens zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ze bedoelt: Ik raak erin verstrikt.


Er staan juist goede opmerkingen in, zoals

De juf had twee seizoenen van Anne+ met de klas gekeken. Speelden de meisjes een in hun ogen cool programma na (de jongens vroegen elkaar geen verkering)? Zoals wij allemaal ons beeld van de liefde modelleren naar iconische blauwdrukken (de mijne: Grease)?
(...)
Stock wordt verweten dat ze geen opleiding heeft in genderstudies, maar ik vind hr achtergrond  analytische filosofie en fiction studies  juist verfrissend.
(...)
Met Stock deel ik de kritiek op het concept genderidentiteit, en ook de wens om biologie niet overboord te kieperen als het gaat om terreinen als sport en geneeskunde.
()
(...) filosoof en bioloog Donna Haraway waarbij natuur en cultuur zo verknoopt zijn, dat wat nep of echt is, biologie en cultuur, lastig te scheiden valt.

De 'gender'-activisten gaan aan al deze aspecten voorbij, volgens mij omdat die niet bij hun activistische agenda passen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dat denk ik ook. Het volgt al uit het begrip aard. 
> Maar de gender-activisten stellen dat gender een sociale constructie is. Als dat zo is, is het dus niet een kwestie van geaardheid.
> 
> Dat is dus niet zo! Lees in het artikel in post #1:
> De Britse rechter besloot op 1 december vorig jaar dat valt te betwijfelen of kinderen jonger dan zestien jaar begrijpen wat de lange termijn effecten zijn van deze ingrijpende medicatie. Daardoor zijn ze niet in staat om daar weloverwogen mee in te stemmen. De Tavistock-kliniek mag nu geen puberteitsremmers meer voorschrijven aan kinderen jonger dan zestien en ook de toediening van hormonen aan kinderen jonger dan achttien moet aan strenge eisen voldoen. De belangrijkste genderkliniek in Zweden heeft inmiddels  mede door Tavistock  besloten te stoppen met puberteitsblokkers en hormoonbehandelingen voor kinderen jonger dan zestien. Ook hier speelt een belangrijke rol dat de medische gevolgen van deze experimentele behandeling niet goed zijn onderzocht (risicos van onvruchtbaarheid, osteoporose, hart- en vaatziektes, etc.).
> 
> Overigens denk ik dat deelnemers aan deze topic het juist in grote lijn met elkaar eens zijn.


Welke zogenaamde gender activisten? De term 'Gender activisten' is volgens mij sowieso al een kwaadaardig bedoelde kwalificatie van nauw betrokkenen.

Die problematiek is me bekend. Maar daar ging mijn opmerking niet over. Ik had het over een geslacht veranderende operatie - die bovendien niet meer om te keren is. Dat is dus iets heel anders dan hormonale leeftijdsremmers. Bovendien is er daarbij, in ieder geval hier, medische controle op dat hormonengebruik en kan daarmee op elk moment gestopt worden, indien er toch van die operatie wordt afgezien. 

Een Engelse rechter een en ander wel vinden - in vele andere landen denken ze daar heel anders over. - 

Ik heb nog niet gehoord dat er mensen zijn doodgegaan omdat ze tijdens hun goed begeleide transitie - of erna - zijn doodgegaan aan de daarvoor gebruikte hormonen. Wel dat er wereldwijd jaarlijks vele, vele duizenden mensen sterven door alcohol, nicotine en andere drugs, vuurwapens even buiten beschouwing gelaten. 
In Japan schijnen er veel mensen te sterven door veel te hard te werken - en in China schijnt dat ook voor te komen. Maar geen van die oorzaken worden uitgebannen.
Zouden we misschien een en ander ook een beetje in proporties kunnen zien, ja?

Maar ook na die operatie moeten transgenders hun hele leven hormonen nemen om hun lichaam aangepast te houden aan hun gender. Zoals ik al zei, het is een proces van jaren waarbij er heel wat komt kijken, voordat er uiteindelijk tot een geslacht veranderende operatie wordt overgegaan. En daarvoor moeten die mensen dan ook nog eens meerderjarig zijn.

Wij blijkbaar nog niet helemaal.  :student:

----------


## Revisor

*Medialogica*


*Vandaag 22:36 - Seizoen 2021 Afl. 7 - Strijd om Transgenderzorg*

*Human
*

Is een open gesprek over transgenderzorg mogelijk? De transgendergemeenschap wil dat de Nederlandse transgenderzorg anders wordt ingericht. Zij kreeg in de media de ruimte om haar zorgen en grieven te uiten, maar voor mogelijke keerzijdes is volgens critici te weinig ruimte. Journalisten, deskundigen en onderzoekers die kritische vragen stellen bij de plannen van de transgendergemeenschap worden bestempeld als transfoob. Zij zouden conservatieven met een antitransgenderagenda in de kaart spelen om aan transrechten te tornen. Maar in hoeverre betekent dit dat je er als journalist niet over moet publiceren?


Kijk het hier:

Strijd om Transgenderzorg gemist? Start met kijken op NPO Start

----------


## Revisor

*Achtergrond*

*De strijd om een letter in je paspoort*

Een wijziging van de Transgenderwet moet het eenvoudiger maken de aanduiding van het geslacht op een identiteitsbewijs te veranderen. Dit leidt tot discussies tussen transactivisten en radicale feministen. Waarover verschillen zij van mening?

Esma Linnemann 26 december 2021, 22:11

 Beeld Loes Faber

Noud Fortuin weet nog goed wanneer hij zich ervan bewust werd dat hij transgender was en daar iets mee aan moest. De 21-jarige theologiestudent was 14 jaar toen hij naar de Canadese jeugdserie _Degrassi_ keek, uitgezonden door Nickelodeon. ‘Ik kon me erg identificeren met een van de personages, Adam, die op een gegeven moment uit de kast komt als transgender. Toen besefte ik: dat kan ik ook doen. Dankzij hem kon ik kritisch naar mijzelf kijken, onder ogen komen dat ik ook aan mijn familie en vrienden moest vertellen hoe ik me voelde. Het duurde vervolgens nog een half jaar voordat ik dat durfde.’

Noud’s coming-out viel alleszins mee: niet alleen zijn ouders en vrienden, maar ook de kerkgemeenschap waartoe hij behoort steunde hem in zijn besluit en het daaropvolgende medische traject. ‘Dat is voor veel trans kinderen anders. Die hebben het zwaar, omdat ze op een lange wachtlijst staan of omdat ze niet worden geaccepteerd door hun omgeving. Minstens zeven mensen die ik ken uit die tijd hebben zelfmoord gepleegd, ik ben na anderhalf jaar gestopt met tellen.’

Transgenderrechten in Nederland liggen Noud nauw aan het hart, daarom besloot hij zich eind september in dagblad _Trouw_ uit te spreken voor een wetswijziging, die momenteel voor behandeling bij de Tweede Kamer ligt. Dat voorstel is een vereenvoudiging van de Transgenderwet, en houdt in dat mensen zonder een verklaring van een arts of psycholoog hun geslacht kunnen laten veranderen op hun geboorteakte. Dat geldt voortaan ook voor jongeren onder de 16 – zij moeten dan wel daarvoor naar de rechter.

Noud, een vertegenwoordiger van een generatie zelfbewuste jonge trans personen, ‘staat te springen van blijdschap’ om dit voorstel, schrijft hij in het opiniestuk. Daarin legt hij uit waarom een geslachtswijziging op je geboorteakte van fundamenteel belang is. ‘Op Schiphol hield ik de wachtrij ooit een kwartier op omdat ik eruitzag als een jongen maar er een v in mijn paspoort stond, waardoor ze niet wisten wie me moest fouilleren. Een vriendin botste ooit met een treinconducteur, omdat ze eruitzag als een vrouw maar er een m op haar ov-kaart stond. Het is potentieel onveilig om niet je gewenste geslachtsvermelding te hebben.’

‘Deze wetswijziging is ontzettend belangrijk, omdat het zo voor mensen makkelijker en goedkoper wordt om hun geslacht te wijzigen’, zegt Noud aan de telefoon. Hij vindt medestanders in belangenorganisaties als het COC en het het Transgender Netwerk Nederland, organisaties die al jaren lobbyen voor deze wetswijziging. Ook veel politieke partijen, van GroenLinks en D66 tot de VVD, zijn voor de ‘zelfidentificatiewet’. 
*
Radicaal feminisme*

Maar er is ook tegenstand, en die komt grotendeels uit onverwachte hoek: die van de feministen. 

Radicale of ‘genderkritische’ feministen beschouwen de wetswijziging als een uitwas van wat zij zien als doorgeslagen ‘genderideologie’: het idee dat niet je biologische geslacht, maar je zelf ervaren gender leidend is, dat biologie er niet meer toe doet.

Deze ‘ideologie’ leidt volgens deze groep vrouwen tot grote problemen op uiteenlopende deelterreinen. Want hoe moet het met de vrouwensport als trans vrouwen ook meedoen, en door hun fysieke voorsprong zo alle wedstrijden winnen? En waar blijven vrouwen in de genderneutrale taal, waarin wordt gerept over ‘mensen met baarmoeders’? Dit taalgebruik is bedoeld om ook trans personen en non-binaire mensen (een genderidentiteit die noch mannelijk, noch vrouwelijk is, of beide) te betrekken, maar deze feministen vrezen dat ze uit de taal worden geduwd.

Diezelfde feministen maken zich ook zorgen over de toename van trans jongens, pubers die als meisje zijn geboren en in transitie gaan. Hun mening: in een wereld die nog steeds onvriendelijk is voor vrouwen en meisjes steken kwetsbare meisjes elkaar aan in hun wens van geslacht te veranderen, net zoals pubers elkaar ook kunnen aanzetten tot anorexia.

Een belangrijk strijdpunt voor deze feministen is de voorgestelde wetswijziging, de mogelijkheid dat mensen zelf hun geslacht kunnen bepalen, die in veel andere landen en sommige Amerikaanse staten al is doorgevoerd. Want, zo stellen deze vrouwen, dat pakt desastreus uit voor vrouwen.

In Nederland is Caroline Franssen, voorvrouw van de genderkritische feministische stichting Voorzij, een van de meest uitgesproken tegenstanders. Franssen legt op Zoom uit waarom ze tegen de wetswijziging is: ‘Het is een basaal recht dat vrouwen zich kunnen verenigen en privacy kunnen ervaren, dat recht hebben mannen ook. Door de nieuwe wet kunnen mannen straks vrouwenopvangcentra, -gevangenissen en -sauna’s betreden, als ze stellen dat ze zich ‘vrouw voelen’. Daarmee wordt ons recht op waardigheid, privacy en veiligheid ondermijnd. Ik ben zelf niet bang aangelegd, maar er zijn vrouwen die seksueel geweld hebben meegemaakt, die willen soms met vrouwen onder elkaar zijn, en niet worden geconfronteerd met een ‘vrouw’ met een piemel.’

Franssen gelooft niet dat mensen in het verkeerde lichaam kunnen worden geboren. ‘Je bnt je lichaam. Er is geen logische verklaring voor hoe je fysiek een ander geslacht in je hoofd kunt hebben dan in de rest van je lichaam. Dat betekent niet dat sommige mensen die overtuiging niet echt ervaren; het is een psychisch probleem, en dat kun je niet genezen door het lichaam aan te passen.’

Franssen wilde eerst nog wel ‘haar’ zeggen over een trans vrouw. ‘Priv wil ik dat nog steeds doen. Maar ik denk dat ik me als activiste heel duidelijk moet uitspreken: mannen kunnen geen vrouw worden, en ik ga ze ook niet zo noemen.’

*Kritiek*

Stichting Voorzij staat in contact met een internationale gemeenschap van onderzoekers en journalisten die zich uitspreken tegen ‘transactivisme’ en tegen de zelfidentificatiewet. Zo nodigde de stichting de Amerikaanse _Wall Street Journal_-journalist Abigail Shrier uit, auteur van het vorig jaar verschenen en veelbesproken boek _Irreversible Damage – The Transgender Craze Seducing Our Daughters_, en de Canadese athleet Linda Blade, auteur van het boek Unsporting – How Trans Activism and Science Denial Are Destroying Sport.

Geestverwanten zijn ook Helen Joyce, redacteur bij _The Economist_, die zich in haar boek _Trans – When Ideology Meets Reality_ keert tegen de lobbypraktijken van trans activisten in het Verenigd Koninkrijk. Joyce beschrijft heftige voorvallen, zoals die van de Britse trans vrouw Karen White, die na overplaatsing naar een vrouwengevangenis seksueel geweld pleegde op medegevangenen. Of de Britse Keira Bell, die spijt heeft van de hormoonbehandeling die ze als tiener heeft ondergaan en een rechtszaak aanspande.

Joyce’ boek kreeg veel lof, onder meer van de Britse krant_ The Times_. ‘Dit uiterst grondige en moedige boek stelt het absurde idee aan de kaak dat sekse alleen maar een sociaal construct is’, schreef recensent David Aaronovitch. Maar er waren ook negatieve reacties van recensenten die Joyce cherrypicking verwijten, en stellen dat ze door extreme voorbeelden uit te lichten trans personen over n kam scheert.

En dan is er de Britse hoogleraar Kathleen Stock. Zij schreef het meer filosofische boek _Material Girls – Why Reality Matters for Feminism_. Ook zij keert zich tegen zelfidentifactiewetgeving en het idee dat iedereen, ook mensen die geen hormonen slikken of anderszins in behandeling zijn, hun geslacht kunnen wijzigen. Stock benadrukt dat je sekse niet kunt veranderen. Ze stelt bovendien dat activisten overdrijven hoe gemarginaliseerd trans mensen zijn. ‘Het idee dat transgenders specifiek grote risico’s lopen, dat zij een soort unieke, kwetsbare populatie zijn (...), dat klopt niet’, zei ze in een interview met _NRC_.

Deze vrouwen worden door sommige van hun tegenstanders _terf_ genoemd, een acroniem voor _trans-exclusionary radical feminist_. In het publieke debat wordt hun dikwijls transfobie verweten: ze zouden met hun strijd tegen transgenderwetten en kritiek op geslachtsbehandelingen een toch al zeer kwetsbare groep ondermijnen. Kathleen Stock nam ontslag bij de Universiteit van Sussex na aanhoudende protesten van studenten, die haar transhaat verweten. Achteraf zei Stock dat ze zich niet voldoende gesteund voelde door collega’s en vakbonden.

_Harry Potter_-auteur en genderkritisch feminist J.K. Rowling zei in een interview dat ze zo veel doodsbedreigingen heeft ontvangen, dat ze haar huis ermee kan behangen. In Nederland voelt Caroline Franssen van Voorzij zich ook gentimideerd. ‘Hoe vaak ik online ben uitgescholden, is niet te tellen. Ik ben zelfs naar de politie gegaan vanwege bedreigingen. Mijn Twitteraccount is opgeheven nadat mensen over mijn tweets hadden geklaagd, ik ben gedoxed (het online zetten van privgegevens, zoals een adres, _red._) en onze bankrekening bij Bunq is bevroren. We voeren daar nu een rechtszaak over. Het is echt heftig als je een influencer bent en je verliest je podium.’

----------


## Revisor

*
Belangen*

Het debat over transgenderrechten tussen feministen is niet nieuw. Al in de jaren zeventig woedde er een discussie over de vraag of vrouwen en trans vrouwen tot dezelfde categorie behoren. Vooraanstaande feministen, zoals de Amerikaanse antipornoactivist Andrea Dworkin, stelden dat trans personen onderdeel waren van de feministische strijd en dat er meer identiteiten waren dan man en vrouw.

Anderen verzetten zich daartegen, zo publiceerde de radicaal-feminist Janice Raymond in 1979 het controversile boek _The Transsexual Empire – The Making of the She-Male_, waarin ze onder meer stelt dat transseksualiteit is gebaseerd op een ‘patriarchale mythe’ en als doel heeft de feministisch cultuur en identiteit te ‘koloniseren’. Het boek werd door een deel van de feministen bestempeld als een haatzaaiende tekst.

Inmiddels zijn transgenderrechten vooral een twistpunt tussen vaak (niet altijd) wat oudere feministen en zogenoemde intersectionele feministen – een nieuwe generatie die graag zo inclusief mogelijk te werk gaat, en ook op wil komen tegen racisme en islamofobie.

De Nederlandse feministische organisatie Women Inc. is het niet eens met de ‘genderkritiek’ van feministen als Caroline Franssen. ‘Wij komen op voor de belangen van alle vrouwen’, zegt redacteur Suzan Steeman, ‘dus ook voor die van trans vrouwen. Wij zien dat zij juist vergelijkbare uitsluitende mechanismen tegenkomen.’

Steeman deelt niet de zorgen over de wetswijziging, met betrekking tot de veiligheid van vrouwen. ‘Die zijn niet op feiten gebaseerd. Ondertussen ondermijnt deze discussie over trans personen een veel belangrijker thema: het geweld van mannen tegen vrouwen. Om dat de wereld uit te helpen, moeten we ons juist verenigen.’

Ook de kritiek op genderneutrale taal deelt Steeman niet. ‘Omdat taal de kracht heeft om in en uit te sluiten, willen wij graag zo inclusief mogelijk zijn in ons taalgebruik. Dat betekent dat we bijvoorbeeld spreken over mensen met een baarmoeder als we het hebben over de overgang of endometriose (groei van baar*moe*der*slijm*vlies bui*ten de baar*moe*der, _red._), omdat die onderwerpen ook mensen aangaan die zich niet als vrouw identificeren. Dat betekent ook niet dat we stoppen met het gebruik van het woord ‘vrouw’.’

Women Inc. heeft een medestander voor de zelfidentificatiewet gevonden bij het Transgender Netwerk Nederland. Sophie Schers, trans activist, feminist en beleidsadviseur bij het Transgender Netwerk Nederland, vult Steeman in hetzelfde gesprek aan: ‘In landen als Argentini en Noorwegen is deze wetswijziging allang doorgevoerd, daar kunnen mensen met een eigen verklaring hun geslacht aanpassen en spelen deze problemen niet. Het is een gevecht tegen een spookbeeld.’

Natuurlijk, vindt ook Schers: de discussie zou niet moeten ontsporen, zoals nu weleens gebeurt, en bedreigingen zijn nooit goed te praten. ‘Ook trans mensen krijgen daarmee te maken. Ik weet uit eigen ervaring hoe verschrikkelijk dat is’, zegt Schers. ‘Eigenlijk zouden de basale rechten van trans personen geen onderwerp van debat moeten zijn. Trans personen in Nederland worden zeven keer vaker mishandeld of daarmee bedreigd en zijn tien keer vaker het slachtoffer van cyberpesten dan gemiddeld. Daarbovenop komt nog alle zogenaamde genderkritiek die via – sociale – media wordt verspreid. Die benvloedt ouders, familie en collega’s van trans personen, mensen van wie je juist hoopt dat ze je steunen.’
*
Vrijheid van meningsuiting*

_NRC-_columnist Maxim Februari, die zich in zijn eigen columns met enige regelmaat roert in het genderdebat, vergelijkt de discussie tussen trans activisten en radicale feministen met kerkscheuringen en afsplitsingen in de protestantse kerk. ‘Voor insiders is het volkomen logisch, voor buitenstaanders echt abracadabra.’

Februari is voorstander van zelfidentificatie, maar kan zich de zorgen van sommige feministen wel voorstellen, zegt hij aan de telefoon. ‘Want als je ooit de hokjes man en vrouw helemaal oplost en alle beleid genderneutraal maakt, dan los je feitelijk het feminisme op. Dan kun je je niet meer op vrouwenrechten beroepen.’

In een column verdedigde Februari de vrijheid van meningsuiting van Kathleen Stock. ‘De positie van Stock ten aanzien van transigheid vind ik grotendeels problematisch (...), maar mag ze tobben met identiteiten zonder te worden bedreigd en haar baan op te moeten geven? Ja, dat lijkt me wel.’

‘Ik vind dat je het gesprek moet kunnen voeren. Sommige genderktritische feministen, zoals Kathleen Stock, worden iets te makkelijk weggezet als transfoob, terwijl ze interessante vragen oproept. Zo stelt ze dat veel meisjes transgender gevoelens verwarren met lesbische gevoelens. Ik heb zelf ook jaren geworsteld met dit onderscheid. Ook denk ik dat er meer aandacht moet zijn voor _detransitioners_ (mensen die spijt hebben van hun transitie, _red._), want die zijn er ook, en krijgen nu te weinig aandacht.’

Eigenlijk moet alles bespreekbaar zijn, vindt Februari. ‘Maar ik vind het onverstandig een sociaal debat in wetenschappelijke termen te voeren en daarbij te doen alsof de wetenschap de scheidslijn kan aanwijzen tussen man en vrouw.’ In een recente column benadrukte Februari dat mensen wel degelijk van geslacht kunnen veranderen. ‘Je biologische constellatie verandert (...) Een transvrouw is echt een vrouw.’

Er worden volgens Februari nogal wat verschijnselen en mensen op n hoop gegooid, waardoor de discussie verwarrend wordt. Gaat het debat nou over mensen als hij, die medisch in transitie zijn gegaan, of spitsen de zorgen zich toe op de mensen die zich zonder behandeling willen identificeren als man of vrouw, of als non-binair door het leven gaan en ook zo willen worden aangesproken?

‘Wat je daarbij nu ziet, is een progressieve jeugd die de revolutie wil ontketenen, en dat is prima, maar ik vind het onverstandig als alleen hun visie wordt overgenomen in het beleid. Uiteindelijk zijn mensen erg gehecht aan hun eigen identiteit, niet alleen de radicaal-feministen, daarom denk ik dat we allemaal wat meer geduld moeten hebben met elkaar. ’

Feminist en journalist Renate van der Zee maakt zich vooral zorgen over de sfeer van intimidatie en bedreiging rond het transgenderdebat. ‘Transactivisten beweren dat sekse een sociaal construct is, en dat je genderidentiteit je ware geslacht bepaalt. Maar het is nooit wetenschappelijk bewezen dat er zoiets als genderidentiteit bestaat. Hoe kun je seksisme bestrijden als je doet alsof sekse niet bestaat?

‘Ook maak ik me zorgen over de explosieve toename van meisjes die in transitie gaan. Iemand die daar onderzoek naar deed, Lisa Littman, is afgebrand door transactivisten, niemand waagt zich er nu nog aan. Maar die meiden krijgen wel puberteitsremmers voorgeschreven waarvan we weten dat die zeer ernstige bijwerkingen hebben. Het is normaal om daar vragen over te stellen, maar als je dat doet, word je weggezet als een soort fascist of uitgemaakt voor terf.’
*
Misbruik*

Zeer kritisch is Van der Zee over de wijziging van de Transgenderwet, die volgens haar kan leiden tot misbruik. ‘En dan heb ik het niet over trans personen, ik bedoel dat mannen zo’n wet kunnen misbruiken. Die kunnen zeggen: ik identificeer me als vrouw, om zo een vrouwenruimte binnen te komen. In landen als Canada, de VS en Argentini zijn zo veroordeelde zedendelinquenten in vrouwengevangenissen geplaatst, waar ze weer slachtoffers maakten. In Californi vroegen dit jaar 291 mannen een overplaatsing aan op grond van zelfidentificatie.’

Natuurlijk hebben kwaadwillende mannen geen zelfidentificatiewet nodig om zich toegang tot vrouwenruimten te verschaffen, zegt Van der Zee, ‘maar vroeger stonden vrouwen in hun recht als ze daartegen protesteerden, straks hebben ze geen poot om op te staan.’

Van der Zee benadrukt dat ze niets tegen trans mensen heeft. ‘Trans vrouwen hebben misschien wel moeilijkere ervaringen gehad dan geboren vrouwen, maar ze hebben niet ervaren hoe het is om je te schamen voor je menstruatie, om niet voor vol te worden aangezien als meisje. Het zijn verschillende ervaringen, die naast elkaar moeten kunnen bestaan. En over de wetswijziging is nooit echt een debat geweest in de samenleving, terwijl die wet op ingrijpende wijze verandert wat de definitie van een vrouw is.’

Suzan Steeman van Women Inc.: ‘Ook wij vinden dat mensen hun zorgen mogen uiten en willen zulke gesprekken niet uit de weg gaan, maar ze moeten wel worden gevoerd op basis van feiten. En wanneer zorgen overgaan in discriminatie van trans vrouwen, van wie dan ook, dan trekken wij een streep. We vinden dat iedereen moet worden beschermd tegen gendergerelateerd geweld. Dat is geen wij-zijstrijd, het is een strijd van ons allemaal.’

_______________________________________________

*Zelfidentificatie*

Op dit moment ligt er een wetsvoorstel dat het mogelijk maakt dat mensen ook zonder een speciale verklaring hun geboorteakte kunnen laten wijzigingen. Marjolein van den Brink, universitair docent rechten aan de Universiteit Utrecht, was nauw betrokken bij de evaluatie van de Transgenderwet uit 2014. ‘Wij hebben gekeken naar landen als Noorwegen, Malta en Ierland, waar de voorgestelde wetswijziging is ingevoerd. Daar zagen we geen redenen om aan te nemen dat zo’n wet tot grootschalig misbruik zou kunnen leiden.’ Volgens haar is er geen relevant bewijs om aan te nemen dat zelfidentificatie de samenleving ontwricht of vrouwen in gevaar brengt.

*Trans jongens*

Kinderpsychiater Annelou de Vries, lid van het genderteam van het Amsterdam UMC, ziet een toename in alle leeftijdsgroepen van het aantal transgender mensen. ‘De laatste jaren is er zeker sprake van een sterkere toename onder wat oudere pubers en jongvolwassenen die als meisje zijn geboren. Waar dat precies aan ligt, is lastig te onderzoeken, ook omdat we geen controlegroep hebben of een eerdere betrouwbare meting om de cijfers tegen af te zetten.’

De belangrijkste factoren zijn volgens De Vries een toegenomen acceptatie en tolerantie van genderdiversiteit, een veel grotere zichtbaarheid van transgender rolmodellen in series en films en de beschikbaarheid van een medische behandeling voor jongeren.

‘Ons onderzoek laat overigens zien dat de vragen en problemen waarmee onze patinten komen niet zijn veranderd, ook niet het deel dat geen medische behandeling met puberteitsremmers of hormonen start, dat is een kwart. ‘Ook het gerapporteerde deel dat spijt heeft van een medische behandeling blijft stabiel, zo’n 0,5 procent van de totale groep.’

Zijn de puberteitsremmers waarmee jongeren in Nederland behandeld kunnen worden gevaarlijk? ‘De medicijnen die worden gebruikt om de puberteitsontwikkeling stil te zetten, zijn veilig in het gebruik’, zegt kinderarts-endocrinoloog en genderteamlid Sabine Hannema. ‘Wel zorgen puberteitsremmers ervoor dat de groei en botopbouw trager verlopen. Als jongeren vervolgens een behandeling krijgen met mannelijke of vrouwelijke hormonen, dan stimuleren die juist weer de groei en botopbouw. We onderzoeken nog of de jongeren daarmee met hun lengte en stevigheid van de botten uiteindelijk precies uitkomen op het punt waar ze zonder behandeling ook waren geweest.’
____________________________________________


https://www.volkskrant.nl/mensen/de-...oort~b10a3ac6/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Geen vervolging transgenderactivisten die J.K. Rowlings adres onthulden

NU.nl woensdag 19 januari 2022


De transgenderactivisten die het huisadres van _Harry Potter_-auteur J.K. Rowling op Twitter publiceerden, worden niet strafrechtelijk vervolgd, liet de Schotse politie dinsdag weten aan het Amerikaanse _NBC News_.

De drie activisten demonstreerden in november voor het huis van Rowling in Schotland met borden waarop onder meer de tekst 'transrechten zijn mensenrechten' te lezen was. Op de foto's die zij van zichzelf plaatsten, was volgens de auteur haar huisadres duidelijk te zien.

Een woordvoerder van de Schotse politie liet dinsdag per e-mail aan NBC News weten dat "er onderzoek is gedaan en dat er geen strafbare feiten zijn geconstateerd".

Rowling weigerde via een vertegenwoordiger te reageren op de beslissing van de autoriteiten. Zij had het trio op eerder op _Twitter_ aangesproken omdat ze haar priv-informatie zonder toestemming _on line_ hadden gedeeld.

Fans van de _Harry Potter_-reeks zijn boos op de auteur vanwege haar uitspraken over genderidentiteit. Op _Twitter_ reageerde Rowling boos op een artikel waarin gesproken werd van "mensen die menstrueren". "Ik weet zeker dat hier ooit eens een term voor was?", aldus Rowling, die daarna het woord 'vrouwen' een paar keer verkeerd schreef om haar punt te maken.

Later ging ze verder in op haar standpunt. "Ik respecteer transgender personen en vind dat ze moeten kunnen leven zoals zij willen en zoals voor hen goed voelt. Ik loop met jullie mee in demonstraties en word woedend van discriminatie. Maar mijn leven is ook gevormd doordat ik vrouw ben. En ik vind dat ik dat moet kunnen zeggen."


_deze affaire komt ter sprake in Revisors artikel hiervoor, deel 1, #63, laatste alinea_

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Radicaal feminisme*
> 
> Maar er is ook tegenstand, en die komt grotendeels uit onverwachte hoek: die van de feministen.
> 
> Radicale of genderkritische feministen beschouwen de wetswijziging als een uitwas van wat zij zien als doorgeslagen genderideologie: het idee dat niet je biologische geslacht, maar je zelf ervaren gender leidend is, dat biologie er niet meer toe doet.


Radicaal noch onverwacht vind ik het. Lees de text maar. Ze brengt veel naar voren dat toch tamelijk voor de hand ligt?

Met een kritische en ook filosofisch diepgaande opmerking:




> Franssen gelooft niet dat mensen in het verkeerde lichaam kunnen worden geboren. Je bnt je lichaam. Er is geen logische verklaring voor hoe je fysiek een ander geslacht in je hoofd kunt hebben dan in de rest van je lichaam. Dat betekent niet dat sommige mensen die overtuiging niet echt ervaren; het is een psychisch probleem, en dat kun je niet genezen door het lichaam aan te passen.


SportFreak, wat vind je hier nu van? En dan bedoel ik niet alleen deze ideen van Franssen hier, maar hun kritische ideen in het artikel van Revisor?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik ben van mijn mening dat volwassenen ,die minderjarigen helpen om eigen geslacht te laten veranderen onder psychische druk , psychologisch onderzocht moeten worden.


Dat gebeurd dus niet. Godsdienst wordt weer wl opgedrongen aan kinderen. Heb het ook ervaren en leuk was dat niet. 


.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik denk dat als er honger of oorlog zou komen, dit soort discussies wel verstommen.

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie: Nieuwe Transgenderwet is forse inbreuk op de rechten van vrouwen en meisjes* 

Met de nieuwe Transgenderwet wordt het onderscheid tussen man en vrouw afgeschaft en hebben mannen die zich vrouw voelen straks ook zonder geslachtsaanpassing toegang tot vrouwenkleedkamers en -gevangenissen. 

Peter Vasterman en Renate van der Zee 15 februari 2022, 17:00

 Transgender Willemijn van Kempen in gesprek met demissionair minister Ingrid van Engelshoven van Onderwijs, Cultuur en Wetenschappen (D66). Zaterdagmiddag biedt Van Engelshoven namens het kabinet publiekelijk excuses aan voor de oude Transgenderwet, 24 november 2021.Beeld Freek van den Bergh

In hun reactie op de column van Martin Sommer slalommen de drie vertegenwoordigers van COC en Transgender Netwerk Nederland, Brand Berghouwer en Astrid Oosenbrug en Philip Tijsma als olympische afdalers langs vrijwel alle controverses die de nieuwe Transgenderwet oplevert.

Die wet maakt het mogelijk om vanaf 16 jaar met een simpele handtekening op het gemeentehuis van man in vrouw te veranderen, of omgekeerd, en misschien binnenkort ook in X, non-binair.

Vroeger waren er strenge eisen zoals operaties, maar sinds 2014 volstaat een medische verklaring van ‘genderdysforie’: een conditie waarbij iemand lijdt onder de discrepantie tussen de eigen genderidentiteit en zijn of haar geslacht. Ook die voorwaarde komt nu te vervallen, het enige dat telt in de nieuwe wet is de ‘beleefde genderidentiteit’: of iemand zich man of vrouw ‘voelt’ van binnen. 

*Persoonlijk gevoel*

De drie auteurs noemen weliswaar n keer het begrip genderidentiteit, maar leggen niet uit dat het een hoogstpersoonlijk gevoel is, dat door niemand verder kan of mag worden getoetst. Onvermeld blijft ook dat volgens de genderidentiteitstheorie dat gevoel helemaal losstaat van het mannelijk of vrouwelijk lichaam waarin dat gevoel zich bevindt.

Ook vertellen ze niet dat het invoeren van een ‘gevoel’ als basis voor een juridische categorie tot gevolg heeft dat daarmee het onderscheid tussen mannen en vrouwen wordt afgeschaft. De facto betekent dit het eind vaniedere fysieke ruimte die nu alleen voor vrouwen of mannen toegankelijk is.

Het gaat niet alleen om gescheiden wc’s, maar ook om kleedkamers, gevangenissen, blijf-van-mijn-lijfhuizen en natuurlijk de sport. Nergens uit hun reactie blijkt dat deze belangenbehartigers van de transbeweging ook maar een moment hebben stilgestaan bij het feit dat deze nieuwe wet een forse inbreuk vormt op de rechten van vrouwen en meisjes. Wij vinden dat onthutsend. 
*
Meerderheid behoudt geslachtsdelen*

Ook vermelden ze nergens dat naar schatting maar zo’n 20 procent van de trans vrouwen zich laat opereren en dat de overgrote meerderheid dus mannelijke geslachtsdelen behoudt. En dat het straks inderdaad voor gedetineerden die als man zijn geboren maar zich nu ‘vrouw voelen’ makkelijk wordt om overplaatsing te eisen naar een vrouwengevangenis.

In hun pleidooi voor de nieuwe wet stellen ze dat de huidige deskundigenverklaring een behoorlijke inperking is van het beschikkingsrecht. En ach: ‘Het gaat hier niet om een operatie’, dus zo ingrijpend is het niet. Het gaat alleen maar ‘om de papieren wijziging van ‘v’ in ‘m’ of andersom’. Dat is ook het standpunt van toenmalig minister Sander Dekker die de wet indiende: de verklaring kan vervallen omdat deze ‘alleen maar vaststelt dat iemand heeft verklaard de overtuiging te hebben tot het andere geslacht te behoren’. En: ‘dat het niet mogelijk is om te bepalen of een ‘duurzame overtuiging’ ook echt blijvend is'.

Het heeft er alle schijn van dat de voormalige minister van Rechtsbescherming zich niet goed heeft verdiept in de consequenties van zijn wetswijziging. Immers, als het onmogelijk is te bepalen of deze overtuiging tot het andere geslacht te behoren blijvend is, wat betekent dat dan voor de diagnose van kinderen en jongeren met genderdysforie? Worden er dan kinderen vanaf 12 jaar behandeld met puberteitsremmers, hormonen en operaties (vanaf 16 jaar) zonder dat vaststaat of zij genderdysforie hebben? Met vaak onomkeerbare gevolgen op grond van een oncontroleerbaar ‘gevoel’? 
*
Transitie: een keuze*

Zoals ook blijkt uit het manifest van de transactivisten, die zondag 6 februari demonstreerden tegen de genderzorg van het VUmc, is het streven van TNN en COC en andere transorganisaties inderdaad om de expertise van de behandelaars helemaal terzijde te schuiven en de beslissing over een behandeling volledig bij de patint te leggen, die ook geen patint meer genoemd mag worden. Transitie is dan een keuze, geen behandeling van een aandoening. 

Het is zeer de vraag of de transzorg die afslag moet nemen, zeker gezien desterke toename van het aantal tienermeisjes – van enkele tientallen een decennium terug tot ruim duizend nu – dat zich de afgelopen jaren aanmeldt bij de genderklinieken, met lange wachtlijsten als gevolg. Krijgen zij de beste zorg als het zelfbeschikkingsrecht de diagnose gaat vervangen? De nieuwe transgenderwet geeft een belangrijke impuls in de richting van zelfdiagnose. Welke behandelaar kan een tienermeisje nog een behandeling weigeren als ze al voor de wet een man is? Dat zijn kwesties waar Berghouwer en Oosenbrug en Tijsma heel soepel met een ruime boog omheen skin.

_Peter Vasterman is mediasocioloog; Renate van der Zee is journaliste en schrijfster.


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...sjes~babb27dc/

----------


## Revisor

*Jans partner Peter kwam uit de kast als vrouw: ‘Nu blijkt ze gewoon hetero, en ik dus ook’*
*
BV de Liefde* In de rubriek BV de Liefde vertellen lezers openlijk en anoniem over hun relatie. Jan (48) en Peter (46) hadden al twaalf jaar een relatie toen Peter uit de kast kwam als vrouw. Ze heet nu Pam. Jan: ‘En nu ben ik ineens hetero.’

Jorinde Benner 22-02-22, 15:01

...

https://www.ad.nl/mezza/jans-partner...-ook~a10886c0/


Eerst was het een homostel, dan wordt eentje een heterovrouw en de andere homoman wordt dan een heteroman.

----------


## Revisor

*Stylist van het zuiden zelf stomverbaasd:*
*
De nieuwe liefde van Roy Donders is… een vrouw!*

Door *Evert Santegoeds

*Updated Gisteren, 17:35Gisteren, 17:29 in GOSSIP

*Na twee min of meer langdurige relaties met mannen is Stylist van het zuiden Roy Donders weer verliefd. Niet wr op een man... maar op een vrouw!*


Ⓒ Weekblad Priv

Woensdag vertelt hij in de nieuwe editie van weekblad Priv hoe hij zijn vriendin Michelle op een vakantie in Griekenland leerde kennen en hij merkte dat zij gevoelens bij hem losmaakte die hij van zichzelf niet kende! ’Dat kn toch ook helemaal niet?’, dacht Roy.

De Eindhovense Michelle voelde hetzelfde, maar dacht er om twee redenen al helemaal niet aan haar hart te volgen. Om te beginnen zat zij, destijds in Griekenland, nog in een relatie. Daar kwam bij dat haar de afgelopen jaren duidelijk was geworden dat de huispakkenkoning niet alleen vakantie vierde op een Grieks eiland, maar ook de Griekse beginselen aanhing.
*
’Slapeloze nachten’*

Rond kerst ontmoetten ze elkaar weer en spraken zij hun gevoelens voor het eerst uit. „Sindsdien zijn we samen en hebben we voorzichtig elkaars familie en vrienden ingelicht”, vertelt Roy. Hij bekent er slapeloze nachten van gehad te hebben, voordat hij het nieuws met zijn omgeving durfde te delen.

Datzelfde doet hij dus woensdag met heel Nederland in de nieuwe Priv. Tot die tijd houdt hij het, hoewel hij zijn geluk van de daken wil schreeuwen, in andere media bij een ’geen commentaar’.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/entertainme...s-is-een-vrouw

----------


## mrz

Yay! Spontane homogenezing!!!!

Zullen de moslims blij mee zijn!  :grote grijns:

----------


## knuppeltje

> *Stylist van het zuiden zelf stomverbaasd:*
> [B]


Sodjeu, dit is nog veel erger dan die oorlog. Maar weer goed Rev, dat jij dit hoogst belangrijk feit aan ons vertelt. We zouden er zomaar aan voorbij zijn gegaan.  :duim:

----------


## Al Brahiri

Complot van de zionisten van het Westen om geld te verdienen aan het vaccin dat ze Roy Donders hebben gegeven

----------


## Revisor

> Complot van de zionisten van het Westen om geld te verdienen aan het vaccin dat ze Roy Donders hebben gegeven



Alles kan, tegenwoordig kijk ik nergens meer van op. Iets soortgelijks wat in de buurt komt:


Seculiere joden nemen via porno industrie & sexuele revolutie wraak op christelijke normen & waarden

----------


## Revisor

*Britse genderkliniek schiet ernstig tekort
*
Onderzoek De zorg voor jongeren met genderdysforie moet in Engeland volledig op de schop, concludeert een kritisch rapport.

*Sjoerd de Jong* 15 maart 2022

Het Tavistock-kliniek in Londen Foto Aaron Chown/PA Wire

De zorg voor jongeren met genderdysforie schiet in Engeland ernstig tekort. Lange wachtlijsten, onduidelijkheid over diagnostiek en gebrek aan data maken van de enige Britse genderkliniek, gemodelleerd naar de genderzorg aan de Vrije Universiteit in Amsterdam, „een onveilige en op lange termijn onhoudbare oplossing” voor de doelgroep.

Dat concludeert een onafhankelijk onderzoek naar de Tavistock-kliniek in Londen, in opdracht van de Nationale Gezondheidsdienst (NHS). In een eerste, tussentijds rapport bepleit kinderarts Hilary Cass een grondige herziening en uitbreiding van de Britse genderzorg. In een brief aan jongeren bij haar rapport schrijft Cass: „Er is meer hulpverlening voor jullie nodig, dichter bij huis.”

De Tavistock-kliniek kwam in 2019 in opspraak na beschuldigingen dat jongeren er te snel werden behandeld met puberteitsremmers en hormonen. Een Britse rechtbank oordeelde dat de werkwijze van de kliniek weliswaar niet onwettig was maar dat het „zeer twijfelachtig” was of jonge kinderen in staat zijn over zulke behandelingen te beslissen. De laatste uitspraak werd in hoger beroep teruggedraaid. 

Cass stelt nu vast dat het personeel „zeer betrokken” maar overbelast is en kampt met een groot verloop. Ook signaleert ze een „gebrek aan overeenstemming” over de analyse van genderdysforie en „gebrek aan open discussie” daarover. Gegevens worden in de kliniek niet consistent en standaard bijgehouden.

De werkwijze van de kliniek is nu vooral „bevestigend” en gericht op de wens van de jongere, aldus Cass, en „niet onderzoekend”. Dat wijkt volgens haar af van de Nederlandse aanpak aan de VU die model stond voor de kliniek.

Het aantal personen dat zich in Engeland meldt voor een gendertransitie neemt snel toe. In 2009 werden vijftig mensen verwezen naar Tavistock, in 2020 was dat opgelopen tot 2.500 per jaar. Er is een wachtlijst (4.600 mensen) van ruim twee jaar.

Ook elders staat de genderzorg voor jongeren en kinderen ter discussie. De Zweedse gezondheidsraad publiceerde vorige maand aanzienlijk strengere richtlijnen. De raad concludeert dat de risico’s van het toedienen van puberteitsremmers en hormonen bij jongeren zwaarder wegen dan de voordelen. Hormoonbehandeling van jongeren dient alleen te gebeuren op basis van duidelijk lijden, niet op basis van een gevoelde identiteit.

In Nederland protesteerden transgender-activisten vorig jaar juist tegen de strikte werkwijze van de genderkliniek van de Vrije Universiteit, pionier op dit gebied. In een manifest eisen zij dat transgender personen in het VU-team worden opgenomen en dat de ‘poortwachtersfunctie’ van psychologen bij het toelaten tot transitie wordt afgeschaft.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/03/15...ekort-a4101801

----------


## Revisor

*Gedetineerden zwanger na seks met transgender medegevangene*

2 uur geleden in BUITENLAND

*Clinton - Twee gedetineerden in een vrouwengevangenis in Clinton, New Jersey blijken zwanger te zijn geraakt na seks met een transgender medegevangene.*


Ⓒ ANP / Associated Press

Dat gebeurde in de Edna Mahan-gevangenis, die zon 800 gedetineerden telt. Van hen staan er 27 als transgender te boek. Het zou niet gaan om verkrachtingen, maar om seks met wederzijdse goedkeuring, zo weet NJ.com.

Sinds 2021 worden in New Jersey gevangenen gehuisvest naar de genderidentiteit van hun voorkeur. Daar hoeft geen geslachtsveranderende operatie voor te zijn ondergaan.

De Edna Mahan-gevangenis, de enige vrouwengevangenis in de staat, kent een geschiedenis van affaires. Vrouwen werden er recent regelmatig belaagd door gevangenbewaarders. In januari 2020 stonden tien bewakers terecht voor dergelijke vergrijpen, tegen onder meer een transgender. Het schandaal leidde tot het aftreden van een hooggeplaatste official.

Gouverneur Phil Murphy heeft aangekondigd de gevangenis te willen sluiten.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1040...-medegevangene

----------


## knuppeltje

> Clinton - Twee gedetineerden in een vrouwengevangenis in Clinton, New Jersey blijken zwanger te zijn geraakt na seks met een transgender medegevangene.


Getver, hoe is dat nu mogelijk? 

Ronduit verschrikkelijk en wereldschokkend. Maar goed dat we jou en de Telegraaf nog hebben, anders zou het zomaar aan onze aandacht voorbijgaan en zouden we er niets van weten.  :student:

----------


## Revisor

IBKIS zou zeker weten kiezen voor de vrouwelijke genderidentiteit om op de vrouwenafdeling te komen als hij vast komt te zitten.

----------


## Revisor

*3Doc*

*Van de andere kant*

Tim den Besten onderzoekt of je iemands seksuele voorkeur kan benvloeden en scherpt zijn visie op zijn eigen seksualiteit aan. Daarbij gaat hij geen enkele ontmoeting uit de weg. Een groeiende groep mensen in Europa ziet LHBTQIA+ niet als een verzamelnaam voor seksuele voorkeuren, maar als een ideologie die gepropageerd wordt. Tim bezoekt een internationale conferentie waar wetenschappers, therapeuten en zogeheten ex-gays elkaar treffen. Zij zijn voorstander van conversietherapie. Op een middelbare school in Nederland ziet hij juist hoe flude en vrij de jonge generatie is op het gebied van gender en seksuele orintatie.

Hier te zien:

https://www.npostart.nl/3doc/31-03-2022/VPWON_1333900

----------


## Revisor

*Laten we in het debat over genderidentiteit bij de feiten blijven*

Genderidentiteit Bij het debat over de wijziging van de Transgenderwet worden genderexpressie, genderidentiteit en geslacht ten onrechte door elkaar gebruikt, schrijft _Brenda Dirkse_.

Foto Ian Langsdon/EPA

Binnenkort buigen de Eerste en Tweede Kamer zich over een wijziging van de Transgenderwet. In het voorstel wordt de zogenaamde deskundigenverklaring geschrapt. Deze verklaring wordt opgesteld door een arts of psycholoog waarbij de wilsbekwaamheid en de duurzaamheid van de wens tot wijziging wordt getoetst van de betrokkene. Daarbij wordt voorlichting gegeven over de effecten en de betekenis van het veranderen van het geslacht, en tevens wordt vastgesteld of de wens tot verandering niet voorkomt uit een psychiatrische stoornis.

Met het huidige wetsvoorstel wordt deze stap geschrapt en kan iedere Nederlander zijn of haar geslacht op eigen autoriteit wijzigen in de geboorteakte bij de burgerlijke stand naar het gender waartoe de persoon zich identificeert – ongeacht diens lichamelijke situatie. De Raad van State heeft geadviseerd de wet op dit onderdeel te wijzigen.

In het debat worden gender, genderexpressie en genderidentiteit en geslacht gebruikt alsof het min of meer identieke begrippen zijn. Dat is niet het geval. Geslacht is een biologisch kenmerk, vastgesteld bij de geboorte door een arts of verloskundige. Gender is een homoniem en kan zowel geslacht betekenen, maar ook de rol die de maatschappij verwacht van een persoon met een bepaald geslacht. Genderexpressie is het uitdrukking geven aan het eigen gender. Genderidentiteit is niet juridisch gedefinieerd; in de psychiatrie wordt gesproken over ‘het psychisch ervaren geslacht’. Genderidentiteit is zodoende een zuiver subjectief fenomeen.
*
Truthiness*

Met het wetsvoorstel wordt het subjectieve gevoel (de genderidentiteit) boven de feitelijke werkelijkheid (het geslacht) gezet. Het ondergeschikt maken van feiten ten faveure van gevoel is niet nieuw en heeft momentum. De Amerikaanse komiek Stephen Colbert omschreef dit in 2005 al als _truthiness_. 

Truthiness is bepaald niet zonder risico’s. Zonder gedeelde werkelijkheid met overeenstemming over objectieve feiten is er geen sprake van een samenleving. Wanneer objectieve feiten wegvallen, leven mensen steeds meer in eigen bubbels, groeit de afkeer van de ‘ander’ en wordt het complotdenken versterkt. Dat leidt tot maatschappelijke onrust en instabiliteit. De opgehitste massa die niet het gevoel had dat Joe Biden de Amerikaanse presidentsverkiezingen had gewonnen, resulteerde in de beoogde staatsgreep van 6 januari 2021 met vijf doden.

Ook in Nederland ondervinden we de gevolgen van truthiness: alternatieve feiten, het niet vertrouwen van instituties, aanvallen op wetenschappers, journalisten en politici met als katalysator de corona-epidemie voor verdere polarisatie. 

*’*Zonder overeenstemming over wat werkelijkheid is, valt ook de basis onder de rechtsstaat weg. Het parlement dat momenteel drie parlementaire enqutes voorbereidt waarbij waarheidsvinding het hoogste doel is, moet zich afvragen of het schrappen van feiten verstandig is.

In het genderdebat is diezelfde polarisatie en vervreemding te zien. De definitie van ‘vrouw’ is uiterst beladen geworden. De definitie van vrouw als ‘vrouwelijke volwassene van de menselijke soort’ is een politiek statement geworden, dat bestreden wordt door met het standpunt dat een vrouw gedefinieerd is door ‘wie zichzelf identificeert als vrouw’. 
*
Magritte on steroids*

Het is of als je naar het schilderij van Magritte kijkt, maar dan _on steroids_: _‘Ceci n’est pas une pipe’_. Het was al niet een pijp, maar een afbeelding van een pijp. Maar nu is het eigenlijk een sigaret omdat de afgebeelde pijp zich identificeert als sigaret. Ook al heeft de sigaret alle uiterlijke kenmerken van een pijp.

In een heterogene samenleving zullen mensen het met elkaar oneens zijn over wetten, maatregelen, gebruiken en gewoontes. Het politieke debat is de plaats waar deze verschillende meningen elkaar ontmoeten en kaders met elkaar uit onderhandelen. Echter, zodra de gedeelde werkelijkheid gebaseerd op objectieve feiten op losse schroeven wordt gezet door nota bene de wetgever zelf, dan ondermijnt diezelfde wetgever de essentile voorwaarde voor de samenleving die zij behoort te dienen. Het moge duidelijk zijn, dat iedere parlementarir die zich bewust is van zijn verantwoordelijkheid jegens de maatschappij, zich zou moeten te verzetten tegen ‘truthiness’ en dus tegen het afschaffen van de deskundigenverklaring.


_Brenda Dirkse is voormalig gemeenteraadslid voor D66 in Rotterdam._


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/04/24...ijven-a4117148

----------


## Rob Gosseling

De topictitel - 'Nederlandse media zwijgt over plotselinge sociale besmettelijkheid van transgenderidentiteit' - boven deze topic is zo bizar en getuigt van diepe minachting en haat richting lhbti, dat ik geen enkel door de topicstarter geplakt artikel in deze draad ga lezen. Ik ga er gewoon vanuit dat al dat eenzijdige plakwerk de topictitel op de een of ander manier zou moeten bewijzen. Het is allerminst toeval dat de topicstarter in sprookjes gelooft en dat die sprookjes uit een cultuur voortkomen welke lhbti minacht en haat. En de titel boven het plakwerk in voorgaande post (welke ik niet ga lezen) 'Laten we in het debat over genderidentiteit bij de feiten blijven' is een gotspe. Alsof de topicstarer hier in debat is. Het is een grote diarree van lhbti-haat monologen. Te lui en laf om zijn minachting en haat onder woorden te brengen plakt ie wat uit de media. Alleen wat hij belangrijk vindt kleurt hij rood. En als je dat dus leest laat je de rest weg. Nee meneer is nergens naar op zoek dan het bevestigen van zijn eigen achterlijke visie op lhbti. 


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

@Mark, waarom heb je je - overigens humoristische - reactie waarin je Rev "gelijk" geeft (is humor), weer verwijderd?

Ps zonder die ranzige titel boven deze zoveelste anti-lhbti topic, zou ik wellicht nog zin hebben gehad om de diverse plaksels te gaan lezen en zo mee te doen, met wat een "debat" schijnt te zijn. Maar met al die rood gemarkeerde tekstblokjes is wel duidelijk dat niet alles in die plaksels van belang is. Dat we die rode zinnetjes moeten begrijpen in het licht van de topictitel. Welnu dan haak ik af wat betreft reageren op plaksels en beperk mij dan ook uitsluitend tot die topictitel waar alles om draait. Dat is ranzig, leugenachtig en achterlijk.

Rev heeft in "debat" met mij diverse malen gesteld dat ik "te laag" ben opgeleid om dingen te kunnen begrijpen. Nou ja wat betreft opleiding klopt zijn stelling wel. Ik heb alleen LTS, tegenwoordig VMBO. En het klopt ook dat ik soms taalfouten maak. En daarom is de waarde van mijn argumenten in de ogen van Rev van weinig of nul betekenis. Gewoon vanwege die lage opleiding en taalfouten. 

Chapeau!

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Rev heeft in "debat" met mij diverse malen gesteld dat ik "te laag" ben opgeleid om dingen te kunnen begrijpen. Nou ja wat betreft opleiding klopt zijn stelling wel. Ik heb alleen LTS, tegenwoordig VMBO. En het klopt ook dat ik soms taalfouten maak. En daarom is de waarde van mijn argumenten in de ogen van Rev van weinig of nul betekenis. Gewoon vanwege die lage opleiding en taalfouten. 
> 
> Chapeau!


Hier reageer ik graag kort op. Ik heb nooit een moment gedacht aan wat voor opleiding je zou hebben. Bij andere forumleden ook niet. Het komt niet in me op. Ik lees posts die forumleden schrijven. En ik waardeer je posts. Volgens mij lever je waardevolle bijdragen. Je vindt discussiren ook leuk. Je zoekt informatie op. Vaak ga je er echt even voor zitten om een goede post te schrijven.  :duim: 





> De topictitel - 'Nederlandse media zwijgt over plotselinge sociale besmettelijkheid van transgenderidentiteit' - boven deze topic is zo bizar en getuigt van diepe minachting en haat richting lhbti, (...)


Nu oordeel je te snel volgens mij. De terminologie staat namelijk in het hoofdartikel zelf:




> Over deze opmerkelijke ontwikkeling is in het buitenland veel discussie en controverse, maar in de Nederlandse media blijft het stil. Het vermoeden bestaat dat de plotselinge toename van het aantal meisjes een gevolg is van sociale besmetting, via peer groups op school, dan wel via sociale media waar populaire transgenders als rolmodel kunnen fungeren. Het kantelpunt in de aanmeldingen (vanaf 2012) valt namelijk precies samen met de doorbraak van sociale media onder jongeren. En dan is er ook nog een opvallende oververtegenwoordiging van meisjes met autisme-spectrum-stoornissen binnen deze groep. Wellicht zijn er andere verklaringen voor de toename, maar veel onderzoek is er nog niet.

----------


## Revisor

*Nu al ophef over Ricky Gervais’ Netflix-special SuperNature*

Laatste update: 1 dag geleden

Geschreven door: Naomi Patty

De Netflix-special _SuperNature_ van Ricky Gervais staat nog maar een paar uur op de streamingdienst, maar de comedian heeft al flinke kritiek over zich heen gekregen door meerdere kwetsende transfobe grappen. Dat meldt _Variety._

*Wr kritiek op een Netflix-special*

Het is niet de eerste keer dat er een Netflix-special onder vuur ligt. Vorig jaar kreeg komiek Dave Chappelle bakken kritiek over zich heen om precies dezelfde reden: harde grappen over transgenders. In zijn show _The Closer_ maakt Dave het zijn hoofdonderwerp.

Nu is de show _SuperNature_ van Ricky Gervais aan de beurt. kijkers weten de sociale media weer snel te vinden om de show van de komiek te fileren. _“Ricky is een schande, het wordt met het jaar erger, Ik zeg mijn Netflix-abonnement op”, zijn maar een paar voorbeelden van boze tweets die rondgaan._


https://www.veronicasuperguide.nl/ni...al-supernature

----------


## Olive Yao

.





> TERF
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> TERF (/ˈtɜːrf/) is an acronym for trans-exclusionary radical feminist. First recorded in 2008,[1] the term originally applied to the minority[2] of feminists espousing sentiments that other feminists considered transphobic, such as the rejection of the assertion that trans women are women, the exclusion of trans women from women's spaces, and opposition to transgender rights legislation. The meaning has since expanded to refer more broadly to people with trans-exclusionary views who may have no involvement with radical feminism.[3][4]
> 
> Those referred to with the word TERF typically reject the term or consider it a slur; some identify themselves as gender critical.[5] Critics of the word TERF say that it has been used in an overly-broad fashion and in an insulting manner, alongside violent rhetoric.[6][7][8][9] In academic discourse, there is no consensus on whether or not TERF constitutes a slur.[8][9][10]



Intussen, elders in de wereld:

----------


## Revisor

*Roy Donders wil graag trouwen met Michelle*

Updated 34 min geleden3 uur geleden in STERREN

*Eerder dit jaar maakte de Tilburgse Roy Donders (31) bekend voor de Eindhovense Michelle te zijn gevallen. De stylist lijkt zelfs al klaar te zijn voor de volgende stap, namelijk trouwen en wellicht een kind krijgen.*


Roy Donders en zijn vriendin Michelle. Ⓒ Instagram

We zijn dolgelukkig en hebben het hartstikke leuk, vertelt Roy aan RTL Boulevard, als hij wordt gevraagd naar zijn relatie met Michelle. We zijn super verliefd en het wordt alleen maar steeds mooier, leuker en beter.

De zanger is tot over zijn oren verliefd en laat er dan ook geen gras over groeien. Ik zou ook wel graag willen trouwen in de toekomst, dus er is nog genoeg in het vooruitzicht. Misschien ooit nog een kindje, wie weet.
*
Griekenland*

Roy leerde Michelle kennen toen hij vorig jaar op vakantie was in Griekenland. Terwijl zij toentertijd nog een relatie had met iemand, stond de zanger ervan te kijken dat hij gevoelens kon krijgen voor een vrouw. De twee besloten voor elkaar te gaan en zijn sinds maart samen.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/entertainme...n-met-michelle

----------


## Mark

> @Mark, waarom heb je je - overigens humoristische - reactie waarin je Rev "gelijk" geeft (is humor), weer verwijderd?
> 
> Ps zonder die ranzige titel boven deze zoveelste anti-lhbti topic, zou ik wellicht nog zin hebben gehad om de diverse plaksels te gaan lezen en zo mee te doen, met wat een "debat" schijnt te zijn. Maar met al die rood gemarkeerde tekstblokjes is wel duidelijk dat niet alles in die plaksels van belang is. Dat we die rode zinnetjes moeten begrijpen in het licht van de topictitel. Welnu dan haak ik af wat betreft reageren op plaksels en beperk mij dan ook uitsluitend tot die topictitel waar alles om draait. Dat is ranzig, leugenachtig en achterlijk.
> 
> Rev heeft in "debat" met mij diverse malen gesteld dat ik "te laag" ben opgeleid om dingen te kunnen begrijpen. Nou ja wat betreft opleiding klopt zijn stelling wel. Ik heb alleen LTS, tegenwoordig VMBO. En het klopt ook dat ik soms taalfouten maak. En daarom is de waarde van mijn argumenten in de ogen van Rev van weinig of nul betekenis. Gewoon vanwege die lage opleiding en taalfouten. 
> 
> Chapeau!
> 
> .


ik heb niks weggehaald zie pagina 4

----------


## Mark

Laten we het met elkaar eens zijn dat het begrip gender gewoon onzin is en dat wanneer wij "man" of "vrouw" zeggen dan gaat het over geslacht

wat iemand in zijn fantasie denkt dat ie is moet he/she/they/them/Xer/blabla zelf weten

----------


## Oiseau

Wedden dat wanneer meer Afghaanse, 
Iraanse vluchtelingen hier gebruik van gaan maken om hier te moeten verblijven..dit hele kermis wordt opgeruimd..

----------


## Revisor

> Wedden dat wanneer meer Afghaanse, 
> Iraanse vluchtelingen hier gebruik van gaan maken om hier te moeten verblijven..dit hele kermis wordt opgeruimd..



Dat gaat ze niet lukken. Je weet niet hoe streng de IND hierin is. Je moet zoveel bewijzen, je hele levensverhaal die je met details moet bewijzen. Het is vrijwel onmogelijk om zomaar even te bedenken dat je een beroep kunt doen als vluchteling vanwege je afwijkende sexualiteit/gender.

In Iran mag je trouwens jezelf in staatsziekenhuizen laten ombouwen als je vindt dat je vrouw bent.

----------


## Revisor

> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5632132
> 
> 
> In feite wordt er aangetoond dat genderidentiteit een aangeleerde component heeft. Dat willen ze in Nederland niet graag horen. Ze willen vasthouden aan dat genderidentiteit aangeboren is.













Uit: Motivatie, Denken over drijfveren sinds Darwin, van Giep Franzen

----------


## mrz

Omg...

Geen sex met mannen (als je man bent)

Niet ingaan op avances van vrouwen waar je niet "compatibel" mee bent .. en you're safe.

Geloof me.. Ik spreek helaas uit ervaring...  :frons: 

Verder ga ik ff niks meer zeggen.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Laten we het met elkaar eens zijn dat het begrip gender gewoon onzin is en dat wanneer wij "man" of "vrouw" zeggen dan gaat het over geslacht
> 
> wat iemand in zijn fantasie denkt dat ie is moet he/she/they/them/Xer/blabla zelf weten


Ik kwam op hetzelfde uit toen ik het gendergeleuter probeerde te snappen, de logica ervan. Als sexe is er vrouw en man.
Iemands 'genderidentiteit' is een soort sexuele fantasie van diegene. 

Zo ziet iemand zichzelf sexueel, en zo wil iemand gezien worden. New York heeft 31 genderidentiteiten erkend.
Dit staat mensen vrij. Maar dat anderen hen zo aan zouden _moeten_ spreken ... Dan _moet_ je iemand dus '_butch_' noemen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Uit: Motivatie, Denken over drijfveren sinds Darwin, van Giep Franzen



Tja, zoiets kun krijgen je als een reclame expert meent een boek te moeten schrijven over een vakgebied waarvoor die helemaal niet is opgeleid. Altijd wel mensen die denken dat het waar is.

Zo dacht Erich von Daniken ook verstand te hebben over de invloed van buitenaardse invloeden in de prehistorie. Schreef daar boeken over die vlot over de toonbank gingen, maar wetenschappelijk niets voorstelden. 

Noch steeds denken massa's idioten dat god zo'n 60.000 jaar geleden de hele schepping in 6 dagen tijd heeft verricht, inclusief alle dieren die volgens de wetenschap al al zo n 60 miljoen jaar geleden zijn uitgestorven. En geen mens krijgt ze op andere gedachten.

De helft van de Amerikaanse bevolking is er nog steeds heilig van overtuigd dat Trump de verkiezing heeft gewonnen, en in grote aantallen bestormden ze daarom het Capitool. 
En even zo vrolijk hebben ze het over alternatieve feiten. Hoe krijgen ze zoiets verzonnen.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giep_Franzen

----------


## Mark

> .
> 
> 
> Ik kwam op hetzelfde uit toen ik het gendergeleuter probeerde te snappen, de logica ervan. Als sexe is er vrouw en man.
> Iemands 'genderidentiteit' is een soort sexuele fantasie van diegene. 
> 
> Zo ziet iemand zichzelf sexueel, en zo wil iemand gezien worden. New York heeft 31 genderidentiteiten erkend.
> Dit staat mensen vrij. Maar dat anderen hen zo aan zouden _moeten_ spreken ... Dan _moet_ je iemand dus '_butch_' noemen.


ik spreek iedereen aan met "hey" 
ik ga geen geestezieken / opstandige tienerhobbies stimuleren

----------


## Oiseau

Alleen nog de deur openen voor wezens die niet willen accepteren dat ze "mens" zijn.. 
Oh dokter help "ik zie mijzelf lang niet meer voor mens".. Dit ga je krijgen wanneer afwijkingen niet voir afwijkingen worden gezien. 

Als iemand nu mij zou vragen naar mijn mening dan zou ik zeggen : ik kom niet uit een andere wereld en ben hier tijdelijk als voorbijganger. 

Volwassenheid blijft een niet eenvoudig fase in het leven van de mens.

----------


## Revisor

> Tja, zoiets kun krijgen je als een reclame expert meent een boek te moeten schrijven over een vakgebied waarvoor die helemaal niet is opgeleid. Altijd wel mensen die denken dat het waar is.
> 
> Zo dacht Erich von Daniken ook verstand te hebben over de invloed van buitenaardse invloeden in de prehistorie. Schreef daar boeken over die vlot over de toonbank gingen, maar wetenschappelijk niets voorstelden. 
> 
> Noch steeds denken massa's idioten dat god zo'n 60.000 jaar geleden de hele schepping in 6 dagen tijd heeft verricht, inclusief alle dieren die volgens de wetenschap al al zo n 60 miljoen jaar geleden zijn uitgestorven. En geen mens krijgt ze op andere gedachten.
> 
> De helft van de Amerikaanse bevolking is er nog steeds heilig van overtuigd dat Trump de verkiezing heeft gewonnen, en in grote aantallen bestormden ze daarom het Capitool. 
> En even zo vrolijk hebben ze het over alternatieve feiten. Hoe krijgen ze zoiets verzonnen.
> 
> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giep_Franzen



Je reactie is niets meer en niets minder dan een stro-pop argument. Je valt de schrijver aan met loze argumenten.

Boek is gebasseerd op huidige stand van de wetenschap en wordt in het hoger onderwijs gebruikt in Nederland. Hij noemt ook de wetenschappers die hij als bron gebruikt.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Boek is gebasseerd op huidige stand van de wetenschap en wordt in het hoger onderwijs gebruikt in Nederland. Hij noemt ook de wetenschappers die hij als bron gebruikt.


Tja, dat zeggen de creationisten ook. En hun boeken worden ook wereldwijd in het hoger onderwijs gebruikt. So what?

In ieder geval gaan de door jou gemarkeerde passages niet over gender of sekse, maar over mogelijke gedragsvorming in het algemeen. Toon maar eens aan waar hij in dat wel doet. Als je dat niet kunt dan heb je er dus niets van begrepen en kom je dus met een verkeerd boek aan zetten.

----------


## Revisor

Gisteren zat ik een documentaire te kijken over de Rossellini familie. Met zijn tweede vrouw Ingrid Bergman had de werelberoemde regisseur Roberto Rosselini een zoon Renato (broer van Isabella Rossellini). Omdat de Rossellini's zich zorgen maakten over zijn verwijfde homogedrag c.q. de sexualiteit van Renato, moest zijn oudste broer uit het eerste huwelijk daar wat aan doen. Toen Renato een jaar of 15/16 was regelde zijn broer een vrouw voor hem zodat hij kennis maakte met sex met een vrouw Renato is later n van de beroemdste playboys geworden. Ik ben dus geslaagd voor mijn opdracht zegt de broer in de docu.

----------


## Revisor

> Tja, dat zeggen de creationisten ook. En hun boeken worden ook in het hoger onderwijs gebruikt. So what?


De creationisten deugen niet en hun boeken worden in het Hoger onderwijs gebruikt. Het boek van Franzen wordt ook in het hoger onderwijs gebruikt. Conclusie Franzen deugt ook niet. 

Dat is een logica/redeneringsfout. 

De kern waar je niet op in gaat is dat hij gebruikt maakt van de huidige stand van kennis, daarbij noemt en citeert hij ook de bron c.q. wetenschappers, Thomas E.Schmidt en Paul E. Ehrlich.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> zijn verwijfde homogedrag


Daar draait voor jou alles om hier in deze discussie. De rest is niet relevant en bedoelt om je evidente homofobie te camoufleren met heel veel geleuter over "zorgwekkende" bijzaken. Het gaat uiteindelijk maar om n ding. Dat kun je ook gewoon hardop zeggen zonder plakwerk over bijzaken. 

Als er nu iets besmettelijk is, dan is dat wel homohaat. En dat religie en cultuur daarin een hoofdrol spelen lijdt geen twijfel. Homohaat is ook niet gelijk verdeelt in de samenleving. Je zou het in kaart kunnen brengen en dan zou je overeenkomsten zien tussen kansarme buurten en homohaat. Dat zegt alles over de bewoners en niets over een gebrek aan kansen.




> Oow gaat het weer over mijn persoon?


Weer ja...



.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De creationisten deugen niet en hun boeken worden in het Hoger onderwijs gebruikt. Het boek van Franzen wordt ook in het hoger onderwijs gebruikt. Conclusie Franzen deugt ook niet. 
> 
> De kern waar je niet op in gaat is dat hij gebruikt maakt van de huidige stand van kennis, daarbij noemt en citeert hij ook de bron c.q. wetenschappers, Thomas E.Schmidt en Paul E. Ehrlich.


Je reinste onzinredenering. Ik denk dat omdat Franzen in de door jou gemarkeerde passages zich bezighoudt met gedragsvorming in het algemeen, dat jij toch meent hem daarom te kunnen (mis)gebruiken voor jouw ranzige priv kruistocht.
Blijkbaar is voor jou geen enkele vunzigheid te veel.

Toon eerst maar eens aan dat Franzen zich in dat boek heeft beziggehouden met sekse en gender en de eventuele onderlinge relaties? Daar vroeg ik je al eerder om, want dat maakt uit of Franzen relevant is voor deze topic.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Alleen nog de deur openen voor wezens die niet willen accepteren dat ze "mens" zijn ...


 :baard:  Wat ik wel vind, is dat mensen _teveel_ in het hokje van 'vrouw' en 'man' gezet worden. Dat aspect van 's mensens identiteit moet altijd benoemd worden en een hoofdrol spelen. 

Het is zeker een belangrijk aspect van wie je bent. Zie hoe mensen zich gedragen in hun pubertijd. En dat komt _au fond_ niet door cultuur.

Maar het moet niet een beperkend hokje zijn. En waarom moet dit in taal ook altijd benoemd worden?

Als mensen het daar niet mee eens zijn, kunnen ze zich 'mens' noemen.

Daar staat weer tegenover dat 'vrouw' en 'man' wel _herkenbare_ aspecten van 's mensens identiteit zijn. Als je iemand beschrijft zal je dat algauw noemen.

Sommige mensen ervaren dat in diverse situaties als een hokje en willen daar dan niet in gezet worden. Maar noem je dan 'mens'.

 :baard:  Maar wat er nu gebeurt is dat - in plaats van iemands sexe - iemands 'genderidentiteit' verplicht genoemd moet worden.
Dat vind ik ook onzinnig.

Van mij mag Mark zich '_stallion_' voelen, maar dat ik in New York een boete kan krijgen als ik hem niet zo noem is absurd.

----------


## Oiseau

Zijn de anatomie boeken al verbrand? 
Heeft een gezin nog een bestaansrecht? of wordt alles kapot gemaakt? gaan we kinderen anders definiren? sommige noemen hun huisdier "mijn kind"! 
Definities die helder zijn zijn niet meer van deze tijd van valsheid en alles wat nep is is van waarde?
Je zou maar elke dag met andere gevoel opstaan als een lul die zich kut voelt ..
hmm ik ga het licht uitdoen en hopelijk is morgen de zon nog de zon is.
De vrouwen die thuis de broek aan hebben moeten ook de definitie van "broek" veranderen.

Gelukkig hebben we wiskunde en de Religie nog zodat deze wereld draaiend gehouden mag worden.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Zijn de anatomie boeken al verbrand? 
> Heeft een gezin nog een bestaansrecht? of wordt alles kapot gemaakt? gaan we kinderen anders definiren? sommige noemen hun huisdier "mijn kind"! 
> Definities die helder zijn zijn niet meer van deze tijd van valsheid en alles wat nep is is van waarde?
> Je zou maar elke dag met andere gevoel opstaan als een lul die zich kut voelt ..
> hmm ik ga het licht uitdoen en hopelijk is morgen de zon nog de zon is.
> De vrouwen die thuis de broek aan hebben moeten ook de definitie van "broek" veranderen.


Er zijn mensen die het echt niet kunnen bijhouden.

----------


## Revisor

> Je reinste onzinredenering. Ik denk dat omdat Franzen in de door jou gemarkeerde passages zich bezighoudt met gedragsvorming in het algemeen, dat jij toch meent hem daarom te kunnen (mis)gebruiken voor jouw ranzige priv kruistocht.
> Blijkbaar is voor jou geen enkele vunzigheid te veel.
> 
> Toon eerst maar eens aan dat Franzen zich in dat boek heeft beziggehouden met sekse en gender en de eventuele onderlinge relaties? Daar vroeg ik je al eerder om, want dat maakt uit of Franzen relevant is voor deze topic.



Er zijn mensen die het echt niet kunnen bijhouden.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Haha, vriendelijk neutraal of bot, niemand schuift ook maar een centimeter op. Iedereen blijft bij het eigen standpunt. Vertel mij wie er is opgeschoven of van mening is veranderd. 

Waarmee weer onomstotelijk bewezen is dat onwrikbaren zich door argumenten niet laten benvloeden. Zo is het ook een illusie te denken dat homofobie met goed onderwijs te genezen is. Laat iedereen zich fijn rollen in zijn eigen gelijk. De maakbare samenleving is een linkse leugen. Ik noem het geen eens een sprookje. Segregatie is de enige prettige weg. Dan hoeft miemand zich aan de naaste te ergeren.

Knuppeltje doet alle moeite zijn visie te onderbouwen met zinnige argumenten. Maar zijn "gesprekspartner" hierna te noemen "stronthoop" gaat onbewogen door met zijn haatriedeltjes. Iedereen praat hier voor jan lul.



.

----------


## Oiseau

Niemand wil besmet raken.
Iedereen hoort zijn of haar grenzen te kennen en goed markeren/verdedigen. 
De Maatschappij bouw je niet op vage identiteiten..
Terug naar de basis is broodnodig willen we geen warige boel creren. 
Er zijn echt srieuse problemen die ons aandacht verdienen.. 
Milieu vervuiling is al een groot uitdaging of moet ik begrip van "Milieu vervuiling" wat ruimer gaan opvatten!

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> 



Je leest wel vaak de telegraaf. Ik nooit. Op dit forum heb jij je vaker negatief uitgelaten over de betrouwbaarheid van deze populistische "leugen" krant die kennelijk gericht is op het domme laag opgeleide gepeupel. Dat jij daar toch, zij het selectief, uit vist is op zijn zachtst gezegd heel merkwaardig. Meer dan dat maakt dat je aversie tegen dit journalistieke vod je niet bijzonder geloofwaardig. 

Maar ja, als de telegraaf je aversie tegen lhbt ondersteunt is die pulpkrant toch nog nuttig. Over al die andere generalisaties die je ongetwijfeld kunt verwachten van deze populisten pulpkrant zul jij vast zeggen dat het een leugenachtige tendentieuze krant is.

Jouw titels boven de door jouw gestarte topics in dit forum, overwegend over het westen, passen naadloos in het profiel van iemand die de wereld niet grijs, maar zwart wit ziet. Die van een populist vrijwillig opgesloten in zijn eigen omgeving en kan rekenen op een daverend applaus van zijn aanhang.

In veel topics laat jij het afweten als het gaat om tegenargumenten. En als het lastig wordt maak jij je er gemakkelijk vanaf door je gesprekspartner voor dom uit maken, voor imbeciel en ongeletterd. 



.

----------


## Revisor

*FVD fel tegen doel van kartel om 'gendertransitie' kinderen te faciliteren: 'Dit is bizar'*

vandaag, 13:35 

Michael van der Galien 

 

*Forum voor Democratie vindt het volstrekt onacceptabel dat het partijkartel het juridisch mogelijk wil maken voor kinderen om op jonge leeftijd een 'gendertransitie' te ondergaan. De wens van steeds meer kinderen om dat te doen is, zegt FVD, het gevolg van voortdurende Woke-propaganda waarmee zij geconfronteerd worden. "Dat het kartel dit juridisch wil faciliteren is bizar," stelt de partij.*

Er zijn niet alleen steeds meer kinderen die opeens geloven dat ze "in het verkeerde lichaam geboren zijn," maar het partijkartel wil het ook nog eens juridisch mogelijk maken voor deze kids om een zogenaamde "gendertransitie" te ondergaan. Dit betekent dus dat, met behulp van hormonen, een jongetje er begint uit te zien als een meisje, en een meisje als een jongetje.

Experts zeggen tegen De Telegraaf dat ze dit bijzonder problematisch vinden. "Kwetsbare kinderen wordt aangepraat dat zij in het verkeerde lichaam zitten," zeggen die experts. Het is dus niet zo dat dit vanuit het kind zelf komt, ze worden er door een ander van overtuigd dat dit zo is; als ze tien jaar geleden waren opgegroeid was dit helemaal nooit opgekomen bij veel van deze kinderen.

Nu wil de wetgever (lees: het partijkartel) het makkelijker maken om gendertransities te ondergaan. Want de eis om vast te laten stellen door medische en/of psychologische experts dat het om een langdurige overtuiging gaat in het verkeerde lichaam te zitten komt te vervallen in een "nieuwe Nederlandse Transgenderwet."
*
FVD reageert*

Forum voor Democratie is het helemaal eens met deze experts. De partij is ervan overtuigd dat deze kinderen niet dat gevoel zelf hebben, maar dat ze zo vaak met "Woke-propaganda" gendoctrineerd worden, dat ze allemaal dingen gaan geloven die eigenlijk helemaal niet waar zijn. 

"Kinderen worden voortdurend gehersenspoeld met woke-propaganda," stelt FVD op Twitter. "Het logische gevolg: identiteitsproblemen. Steeds meer jongens en meisjes geloven dat ze een gendertransitie moeten ondergaan en grijpen naar hormonen. Dat het kartel dit juridisch wil faciliteren is bizar."
__  
De vraag is nu: wanneer wordt het Twitteraccount van FVD geblokkeerd? Want als je tegenwoordig ook maar iets kritisch zegt over 'gendertransities' wordt je meteen overal afgegooid. Je gaat bijna denken dat er een diepere agenda achter zit. 


https://www.dagelijksestandaard.nl/p...-een-transitie

----------


## mrz

Zucht, wat een ongein.... alsof de plastic en afas in water regen het mannen niet genoeg moeilijk maakt al.... om nog maar te zwijgen over effect (fyto) oestrogenen voor vrouwen ook!!! 

Zucht ..

On a happy note... hoe noem je het als je als man door een "heks" een "tovenaar" genoemd wordt??? 

Hehe, thnx!!!

Peace!!!

----------


## knuppeltje

> *FVD fel tegen doel van kartel om 'gendertransitie' kinderen te faciliteren: 'Dit is bizar'* 
> 
> https://www.dagelijksestandaard.nl/p...-een-transitie



Getver, dat komt hier met uiterst obscure rechtse clubs als de FVD en de Dagelijkse Standaard met hun abject gekakel aanzetten, alsof dat je beste vrienden zijn. Niet dat ik dat laatste in twijfel zou wil trekken, wie ben ik, maar toch. 

Vertel nog eens iets over dat boek?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Getver, dat komt hier met uiterst obscure rechtse clubs als de FVD en de Dagelijkse Standaard met hun abject gekakel aanzetten, alsof dat je beste vrienden zijn. Niet dat ik dat laatste in twijfel zou wil trekken, wie ben ik, maar toch. 
> 
> Vertel nog eens iets over dat boek?


Ja he. En wilders is ook al tegen. 


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Haha, vriendelijk neutraal of bot, niemand schuift ook maar een centimeter op. Iedereen blijft bij het eigen standpunt. Vertel mij wie er is opgeschoven of van mening is veranderd. 
> 
> Waarmee weer onomstotelijk bewezen is dat onwrikbaren zich door argumenten niet laten benvloeden.


Hier hebben we het al eerder over gehad. Als we ons tot dit specifieke onderwerp beperken:

*Ik had er helemaal geen mening over. Ik was alleen in de war. Ik snapte de logica niet van wat er gezegd wordt.*

Als iemand zegt: "Ik ben een man in een vrouwenlichaam", moet je al weten wat 'man' en 'vrouw' betekent, anders is het niet duidelijk wat de uitspraak betekent. Maar wat betekenen 'man' en 'vrouw' dan in die uitspraak?

Als iemand zegt: "Een vrouw is iemand die zich vrouw voelt", moet je ook al weten wat een vrouw is, anders is niet duidelijk wat 'je vrouw voelen' is. Maar wat is dat dan?

In wat discussies in programma's in de VS (op youtube) hoorde ik enkele feministes het idee van 'vrouwen met piemels' afwijzen. Ik vermoedde dat zij op dezelfde onlogica doelden die in mijn hoofd zeurde, maar ze analyseerden het niet expliciet.

Omdat het onderwerp mij niet interesseert (zie mn opmerking _Intussen, elders in de wereld:_ in post #86) heb ik er niet over nagedacht. Maar mn hersens sloegen wat ik voorbij zag komen automatisch op. En zoals vaker gebeurt, popte opeens op hoe ik dit zie.

*En nu heb ik wel een standpunt. Volgens mij valt er allerlei verwarring op te helderen.*






> Iedereen praat hier voor jan lul.


Zeg, ff beleefd blijven he, dat is Jan met de korte achternaam. Kan dat trouwens ook een transjan zijn?

----------


## Revisor

Nu op Tegenlicht NPO2:

*VPRO Tegenlicht*

Een blik op de sportindustrie. Zijn gender-inclusieve sporten en eerlijke competities met elkaar te verenigen? Hoe zien vrouwelijke sporters en gendertheoretici de ideale toekomst van de vrouwensport? Kan topsport een sector worden waarin voorbeeldige gelijkheid bestaat? Transgender vrouwen die zich aanmelden voor damescompetities, het leidt steevast tot felle discussies. 'Level playing field' en inclusiviteit in de sport lijken te botsen met biologische verschillen en 'fair play'. Met o.a. Judith Butler, Payoshni Mitra, Madeleine Pape, Anne Liebermann, Pia Mann, Charlotte Jerke, Aminatou Seyni en Richard Budgett._


https://www.npostart.nl/live/npo-2_

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie Geslachtsregistratie*

*Nieuwe Transgenderwet maakt de begrippen man en vrouw inhoudsloos*

Aanpassingen in de Transgenderwet zullen slechts voor onduidelijkheid zorgen, meent huisarts Gerrit Roorda. 

*Gerrit Roorda* 30 augustus 2022, 07:20

De Kamer debatteert binnenkort over het voorstel ieder objectief criterium los te laten bij de officile geslachtsregistratie. In 1985 is met de komst van de Transgenderwet de biologische basis van de geslachtsregistratie al losgelaten. Na aanpassing van het uiterlijk middels chirurgie mocht iedereen zich laten registreren met het gewenste geslacht. In 2014 werd de geslachtsregistratie ook losgekoppeld van uiterlijke geslachtskenmerken. Nu wordt voorgesteld om het ook voor kinderen en pubers mogelijk te maken hun geslachtsregistratie aan te passen of te verwijderen (X) zonder professioneel onderzoek naar de duurzaamheid van deze wens.

Dit voorstel is om meerdere redenen een slecht idee. Drie ervan wil ik noemen. Allereerst lost deze wet het probleem niet op. Verder maakt de wet het begrip man en het begrip vrouw inhoudsloos en belemmert de wet de voortgang van medisch wetenschappelijk onderzoek. 
*
Sekse-specifieke geneeskunde*

Om met het laatstgenoemde punt te beginnen: de medische wetenschap begint de afgelopen decennia pas substantile vooruitgang te boeken op het gebied van geslachtsspecifieke geneeskunde. Met name vrouwen profiteren hiervan, gezien het feit dat de huidige medische kennis voornamelijk is gebaseerd op het volwassen mannelijke lichaam. Pas de laatste jaren weten we dat bijvoorbeeld het hartinfarct bij vrouwen vaak wordt gemist omdat die andere symptomen hebben dan de mannelijke symptomen die in de geneeskundestudie worden geleerd. Prof. dr. Lagro-Janssen stond in Nederland aan de wieg van het wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar sekse-specifieke geneeskunde. Ze bekleed*de van 1996 tot 2013 de leerstoel Vrouwenstudies Medische Wetenschappen aan de Radboud Univer*siteit.

In 2016 is er 12 miljoen euro uitgetrokken voor een kennisprogramma Geslachtsspecifieke Gezondheid, uitgevoerd door ZonMw. De conclusie luidde dat de kennisachterstand was verkleind, maar nog niet ingelopen. Als het biologische geslacht wordt losgelaten in de geslachtsregistratie, kan een onderzoeker er niet meer van op aan dat data over vrouwen ook daadwerkelijk gaan over mensen met het XX-chromosoom. De vooruitgang in diagnostiek en behandeling van vrouwen wordt gehinderd als deze wet wordt aangenomen.

Een volgend probleem van deze wet is dus dat de begrippen man en vrouw inhoudsloos worden. Als het begrip man wordt gedefinierd als eenieder die zich identificeert als man, en Joanne zegt dat ze man is, wat betekent het dan nog wanneer Fieke ook zegt zich als man te identificeren? Dat ze zich identificeert als iemand zoals Joanne, die immers man is? Met borsten en een baarmoeder? Of eigenlijk toch als de biologische man, met een penis en een baard en chromosoom XY?

Zo ook vice versa: je identificeren als vrouw betekent dan alleen nog: je identificeren als mensen die zich identificeren als vrouw. Zo komen we in een cirkelredenering terecht met de vraag wat een vrouw dan is. 
*
Waar is een paspoort eigenlijk voor?*

Dan het eerstgenoemde punt, de wet lost geen probleem op. Terpstra en Berghouwer van Transgendernetwerk vertelden in _Trouw_ (17 mei) dat het een last is dat je niet de autonomie over je eigen zijn hebt, dat iemand anders voor jou moet zeggen wie jij bent en dat de huidige situatie een schending is van het mensenrecht dat je zelf mag bepalen wie je bent.

Los van het feit dat dit laatste niet kan n geen mensenrecht is, is het een illusie om te denken dat een andere letter in je paspoort de ervaren problemen zal oplossen. Het afschaffen van de leeftijdsgrens en van professioneel onderzoek als voorwaarden voor het veranderen van de geslachtsregistratie zal deze identiteitsproblemen dan ook niet verhelpen.

Tot slot kunnen we ons de vraag stellen waar een paspoort eigenlijk voor is. En of het dit doel nog dient als het gegevens bevat die geen enkele objectieve grond meer hebben.


https://www.trouw.nl/opinie/nieuwe-t...loos~b0723892/

----------


## Revisor

*Roy Donders wordt vader*


Updated Gisteren, 21:01, Gisteren, 20:51 in STERREN

Roy Donders wordt vader. In zijn wekelijkse vlog op YouTube brengen de Tilburgse zanger en zijn vriendin Michelle het goede nieuws. De twee zijn sinds maart samen.


Ⓒ Instagram

„We zijn net terug van een weekje vakantie in Spanje, het was heerlijk. Nou ja, niet constant, want Michelle had heel erg last van stemmingswisselingen”, begint Roy zijn verhaal. Michelle lijkt het daar niet mee eens, maar Roy heeft een voorgevoel: „Ik denk dat ze zwanger is.” Hoewel Michelle niet gelooft dat er een kindje in haar aan het groeien is, besluit het koppel toch een zwangerschapstest te doen.

„Mijn hart zin in mijn keel”, zegt Donders als ze samen naar de test kijken. Na eerst flink wat te hebben gesteggeld over de uitslag, is het toch echt duidelijk: volgens de test is Michelle zwanger. „Hoe dan?, roept Roy dolgelukkig, waarna hij uitlegt dat hij onlangs naar het ziekenhuis is geweest. „Toen zeiden ze dat ik langzaam werkend zaad heb en een verminderde productie van zaadcellen.” Het koppel had de hoop dus al opgegeven dat het snel zou gebeuren, maar: „Nu is het dus meteen de eerste maand raak!”

„Oh mijn god, schatje dit wilden we zo graag! Het is wel heel snel!”, roept Roy opgetogen. Michelle kan het duidelijk nog niet bevatten. „Heel leuk, maar ik ben even in shock”, bekent Michelle. „We wilden het wel, maar het is meteen de eerste maand raak. De eerste maand, dat kan toch niet!” Roy kan zijn geluk niet op: „Van langzaam werkend traag zaad naar superzaad”, roept hij opgetogen.

Roy leerde Michelle kennen toen hij vorig jaar op vakantie was in Griekenland. Terwijl zij destijds nog een relatie had met iemand, stond de zanger er juist van te kijken dat hij gevoelens kon krijgen voor een vrouw. De twee besloten voor elkaar te gaan en zijn sinds maart samen. Vorige maand maakte de zanger bekend klaar te zijn voor de volgende stap: trouwen en wellicht een kindje. Die laatste wens lijkt nu in vervulling te gaan.


https://www.telegraaf.nl/entertainme...rs-wordt-vader

----------


## knuppeltje

Echt wereldschokkend nieuws. Heel wat anders dan de hele meuk aan nep nieuws en pulp die we dagelijks over ons heen krijgen.

----------


## Revisor

*'Radicale feministen' zien de Transgenderwet als de allergrootste bedreiging voor vrouwen*

Critici van de Transgenderwet Met een wetswijziging wordt het makkelijker officieel van geslacht te veranderen. Genderkritische feministen zien hierin de allergrootste bedreiging voor vrouwen, tot woede van de transgenderbeweging.

*Menno Sedee* 11 september 2022 om 22:29

Caroline Franssen van de feministische stichting Voorzij. Foto Dieuwertje Bravenboer

Ik had niet gedacht dat we zo klein zouden blijven, eigenlijk, zegt Caroline Franssen. Het is een koude dag in november 2021, Franssen heeft net haar jas met donutprint en turquoise sjaal over een stoel gehangen op haar kantoor. Maar het begint nu te komen.

Begin 2020 richtte Franssen de stichting Voorzij op. Een krappe twee jaar later zijn er, zo zegt ze, zon 25 vrouwen actief. De feministische stichting is tegen draagmoederschap (mensenhandel) en sekswerk (geen eigen keuze). Maar we worden op dit moment ontzettend afgeleid door het genderdebat, zegt Franssen.

Dat wordt de stichting eigenlijk al vanaf het begin. Dat komt vooral door een aanstaande wijziging van de Transgenderwet. Die aanpassing zal het makkelijker maken wat al kan: het officieel veranderen van je geslacht. De deskundigenverklaring die een arts of psycholoog nu eerst moet afgeven, verdwijnt. Na de wetswijziging hoeft iemand alleen nog langs de gemeente voor een M of V in de geboorteakte. Wel komt er een minimale bedenktijd van vier weken.

Franssen noemt dit de allergrootste bedreiging voor vrouwen.

Stichting Voorzij is de bekendste Nederlandse organisatie genderkritische feministen. Het zijn de meest hoorbare tegenstanders van de wetswijziging. Ze vinden dat de zelfidentificatiewet het begrip vrouw ondermijnt. Immers, wat betekent vrouw-zijn nog als iedereen zomaar het geslacht kan aanpassen? Ze zien een bedreiging voor de vrouwensport, een vervuiling van de statistieken over emancipatie, zoals vrouwen in de top, en problemen in de zorg.

Bovenal maken ze zich zorgen over veiligheid: mannen zouden zich vrouw kunnen noemen om toegang te krijgen tot vrouwenvoorzieningen: van kleedkamers tot gevangenissen, van saunas tot opvanghuizen voor verkrachte vrouwen.

Kwaadwillenden kunnen nu ook vrouwenkleedkamers binnenlopen, maar nu kunnen we nog zeggen: jij bent helemaal geen vrouw, hup, eruit jij, zegt Franssen. Haar angst: Straks kunnen vrouwen geen grenzen meer stellen. 

Franssen is een grote (1,86 meter), directe vrouw. Ik ben een stevig type. Ik heb niet zo snel last van mannen, zegt ze. Maar ik weet dat andere vrouwen daar wel last van hebben.

Volgens haar zijn journalisten bang om aandacht te geven aan haar ideen. Op haar opiniestuk in dagblad _Trouw_ begin 2020  waarin ze stelde dat de wetswijziging gevaarlijk zou zijn voor vrouwen  kwam veel kritiek. In de bijna twee jaar daarna is ze nog n keer genterviewd, door het _Reformatorisch Dagblad_. Maar ik wil eigenlijk niet in het christelijke hoekje gestopt worden, zegt ze. Voorzij is bijvoorbeeld voor abortus.
*
Vrouwengevangenissen*

Deze wet draait alle emancipatie die vrouwen hebben bereikt terug, begint Franssen haar online toespraak in december. Het is de eerste Zoom-bijeenkomst van Voorzij die volledig is gewijd aan het waarschuwen tegen de Transgenderwet. Er zijn zon vijftig genteresseerden op afgekomen, onder wie bekende opiniemakers binnen het genderdebat, zoals mediasocioloog Peter Vasterman en journalist Jan Kuitenbrouwer. Er is een half uur ingeruimd voor voorbeelden van de vermeende gevaren van zelfidentificatie. Die gaan vooral over gedetineerden in vrouwengevangenissen. In Ierland, de Verenigde Staten en Costa Rica zouden vrouwen zijn aangerand of verkracht door transgender medegevangenen.

Een bekend schandaal draait om Karen White, een 52-jarige Brit die in 2017 naar een vrouwengevangenis werd overgeplaatst omdat de geboren man zich als transgender vrouw identificeerde. Daar randde White twee gedetineerden aan. Uiteindelijk moest de Britse minister van Justitie excuses aanbieden voor de overplaatsing.
Aan het einde van de bijeenkomst vraagt een vrouw hoe ze de gevaren van de wetswijziging goed kan overbrengen. Met voorbeelden, zegt voorzitter Franssen. Met name over meisjes die toiletten moeten delen met jongens en dan niet meer naar de wc durven.

Demonstreren heeft Voorzij tot nu toe niet aangedurfd vanwege de agressie van trans activisten, zegt Franssen. Maar voor alle initiatieven die je bedenkt, geldt: voer ze meteen uit, zegt ze. Het Tweede Kamerdebat over de wetswijziging is dan nog gepland voor januari. We hebben niet meer zo lang de tijd.
*
TERFs*

De standpunten van de genderkritische feministen wekken woede op bij de transgenderbeweging en andere feministen. Ze noemen hen TERFs,_ trans-exclusionary radical feminists_, omdat ze transgender vrouwen niet als echte vrouwen beschouwen en hun pijlen richten op een sterker gemarginaliseerde groep dan zijzelf. Andere Nederlandse vrouwenorganisaties, zoals Women Inc, spreken zich expliciet uit tegen deze transfobie.

Die weerstand voelen de gendercritici ook in hun dagelijks leven. Vorig jaar stapte de Britse hoogleraar Kathleen Stock op, nadat ze onder vuur kwam te liggen omdat ze niet vindt dat trans vrouwen vrouwen zijn. Harry Potter-auteur J.K. Rowling, die zich zorgen maakt over de verdwijning van het begrip vrouw, ontvangt doodsbedreigingen.

Caroline Franssen van Voorzij had op Twitter 10.000 volgers, toen haar account tijdelijk werd opgeschort. Ze denkt dat activisten haar tweets steeds rapporteerden. Bunq blokkeerde eind vorig jaar de bankrekening van Voorzij, omdat de bank discriminatie tegen trans vrouwen niet tolereert. Ook PayPal sloot het Voorzij-account.

Maar zijn de zorgen van Voorzij gegrond? Absoluut niet, zegt Brand Berghouwer, de voorzitter van Transgender Netwerk Nederland. Hij roept een rapport van de VN-mensenrechtenrapporteur in herinnering. Die noemde vorig jaar het bewijs dat zelfidentificatiewetten vrouwen bedreigen anekdotisch en gebaseerd op discriminatoire stereotypen over transgender personen. En hoezo gaan we mensenrechten, zoals het recht op zelfbeschikking, laten bepalen door n mogelijk extreem incident?

Ook het kabinet benadrukte  afgelopen najaar geen verband te zien tussen oneigenlijk gebruik maken van vrouwenfaciliteiten en het formeel wijzigen van de geslachtsregistratie op de geboorteakte. Al in 2017 liet het ministerie van Justitie en Veiligheid mogelijk misbruik onderzoeken, als onderdeel van een evaluatie van de huidige Transgenderwet. De onderzoekers bekeken landen waar je al zonder genderdeskundige je geslachtsregistratie kon aanpassen  Noorwegen, IJsland, Malta en Argentini  maar vonden geen voorbeelden van misbruik.

Alleen, dat is niet het soort misbruik waar de genderkritische feministen op doelen, zegt de onderzoeker die de evaluatie schreef, Marjolein van den Brink, universitair docent rechtsgeleerdheid bij de Universiteit Utrecht: Wij onderzochten bijvoorbeeld of het tot uitkeringsfraude kon leiden [of bijvoorbeeld iemand zich als een ander kan voordoen, red.]. Niet een man die zich als vrouw voordoet. Dat was in Nederland toen geen thema.

In het buitenland is sporadisch onderzocht of zelfidentificatie leidt tot risicos voor vrouwen. Zo bleken genderneutrale wcs en kleedkamers in de Amerikaanse staat Massachusetts niet onveiliger dan gescheiden voorzieningen. Een Schotse literatuurstudie uit 2019 vond ook geen bewijs.

Dat het bewijs dat kwaadwillende mannen zich als vrouw gaan voordoen anekdotisch is, betekent niet dat het niet gebeurt, zegt Van den Brink. De zorgen zijn oprecht, vindt ze, maar ze lijken vooralsnog niet terecht. Ze vindt niet dat de wetswijziging om die reden niet door moet gaan. Het lijkt me vanuit mensenrechtelijk perspectief niet adequaat om trans mensen een recht te ontnemen omdat een _andere_ groep, mannen, daar mogelijk misbruik van maakt.

----------


## Revisor

*Brieven naar Kamerleden*

„Een genderidentiteit bestaat niet”, zegt Caroline Franssen beslist aan het begin van de Voorzij-webinar in mei. „Of ik nu van roze hou, koffie zet voor iedereen of de beste wil zijn in gewichtheffen, ik bn een vrouw. Mijn lichaam bepaalt mijn geslacht.”

Franssen is inmiddels ook genterviewd door kranten als _de Volkskrant_ en _Trouw_, maandelijks verschijnen nu opiniestukken voor en tegen de wet, maar er zijn slechts twintig genteresseerden in de Zoom-meeting.
De wetswijziging is nog niet behandeld. Het kabinet wilde eerst extra advies inwinnen over een amendement. Daarmee wilde Tweede Kamerlid Lisa van Ginneken (D66) ook meteen de non-binaire geslachtsaanduiding regelen, bijvoorbeeld met een ‘X’. De Raad van State raadde het amendement af, Van Ginneken werkt nu aan een apart wetsvoorstel voor de ‘X’.

Van concrete acties blijkt in de Voorzij-bijeenkomst weinig terechtgekomen. Er zijn veel brieven gestuurd naar Tweede Kamerleden, maar die reageren niet. „We komen er gewoon niet doorheen”, erkent Franssen. Voorzij vindt alleen een luisterend oor bij de SGP, die hun bezwaren aan het kabinet voorlegt.

In Nederland is er „geen basis” voor de ideen van Voorzij, constateert Beverley Jackson (71) in de Zoom-meeting. Jackson, die al vijftig jaar in Nederland woont, is daarom vooral actief in het Verenigd Koninkrijk, waar ze vandaan komt. „In de UK zijn duizenden vrouwen actief in het genderdebat, in tientallen organisaties.” Ze richtte in 2019 de homo-organisatie LGB Alliance op, die vindt dat homorechten in gevaar komen door de focus van lhbt-organisaties op genderidentiteit in plaats van biologisch geslacht.

In tegenstelling tot Nederlandse vrouwen zijn Britse vrouwen van oudsher sterk verenigd, legt Jackson later telefonisch uit. Zoals in links-politieke kringen en op gezinsplatform Mumsnet, dat fungeert als populair vrouwenforum. „Dat ontbreekt in Nederland.”

Het advies van Jackson aan de aanwezigen in de Zoom-meeting: „Ga niet praten over wc’s of kleedkamers. Ga praten over de gevolgen voor de vrouwensport!” Mensen zouden zich meer kunnen voorstellen bij de consequenties van ‘mannen’ die meedoen in de vrouwencompetities, denkt Jackson.

Demonstreren durven sommigen nu wel. „Ik ben niet bang”, zegt iemand in de chat. „Ik ben banger voor de toekomst.”

*‘Radicale’ feministen*

Al in de jaren zeventig waren er binnen het feminisme discussies over in hoeverre transgender vrouwen moesten worden opgenomen in de vrouwenbeweging. Sinds trans personen zichtbaarder zijn geworden in media en wetgeving is die weerstand gegroeid, met name in het Verenigd Koninkrijk, en onder een klein deel van de feministen, vaak ‘radicale’ feministen genoemd.

Dat de kritiek op transrechten uit feministische hoek komt, vindt Rosemarie Buikema, hoogleraar genderstudies aan de Universiteit Utrecht en wetenschappelijk directeur van de Nederlandse Onderzoekschool Genderstudies, niet zo gek. „De vrouwenbeweging is voortgekomen uit een maatschappij die heel binair was.” De verworven rechten in de tweede feministische golf „worden door sommigen gezien als het eindpunt van de strijd”, zegt Buikema, die onder meer de geschiedenis van het feminisme onderzoekt. „Ze zeiden: dt zijn onze verworven rechten en daar gaan we bovenop zitten, die beschermen wij.”

Andere, vaak jonge, feministen zien die verworvenheden juist als een uitnodiging om op voort te bouwen en verder te nuanceren, zegt Buikema. „Zo is er op dit moment een sterk bewustzijn dat bevrijdingsbewegingen pas af zijn als iedern zelfbeschikkingsrecht heeft.”

Elise van Hoek van de christelijke organisatie NPV. Foto Dieuwertje Bravenboer

Volgens Elise van Hoek, die namens de christelijke organisatie NPV opiniestukken schrijft tegen het wijzigen van de Transgenderwet, raakt de discussie aan christelijke waarden. „Het gegeven onderscheid tussen man en vrouw, dat vinden christenen heel belangrijk.”

Zij vindt het biologische geslacht, net als de radicale feministen, „onveranderbaar”. En dat vindt ze belangrijk omdat „dat aantoonbaar is. Genderbeleving kan een ander niet meten.” Bij intersekse personen, die geslachtskenmerken hebben die niet helemaal in de hokjes man en vrouw passen, is volgens haar sprake van een „genetische afwijking”, een „verstoring van natuurlijke processen”.

Los van misbruik van de wet zijn de feministen ook tegen mannenlichamen in ‘hun’ voorzieningen. Lang niet alle transgender vrouwen laten zich volledig opereren. „Stel dat je bent verkracht”, zei Caroline Franssen. „En je moet een kamer delen met iemand in het opvanghuis die gewoon nog een penis heeft!”

„De vraag is wat de wet hiermee van doen heeft”, zegt TNN-voorzitter Brand Berghouwer. „In principe niets.” Sinds 2014 is het al mogelijk het wettelijk geslacht te wijzigen zonder lichamelijke operaties te ondergaan. „En: veel trans personen hebben moeite met hun lichaam. Voor hun is een kleedkamer of sauna vaak al een no-go-zone.”
„Ik kan me voorstellen dat dat oncomfortabel is voor sommigen”, zegt hoogleraar Buikema. „Maar je kunt niet de deur sluiten voor ongelijkheden als jouw agenda is bediend. Je moet dr blijven denken.” Zo oppert ze uurtjes in de sauna voor alleen cisgender [niet trans] vrouwen.
*
Campagne in bushokjes*

Eind augustus is er ineens wel landelijke actie. ‘De nieuwe transgenderwet raakt iedereen!’ staat er plotseling in bijna 150 bushokjes, in een tiental Nederlandse steden. De campagne komt niet uit de koker van Voorzij, maar die doet wel mee. Een van de initiatiefnemers is Bart Jan Spruyt, docent en columnist bij het _Nederlands Dagblad_ en _Reformatorisch Dagblad_.

Spruyt, bekend als oprichter van de conservatieve denktank Edmund Burke Stichting (2000-2005), raakte het afgelopen jaar genteresseerd in het onderwerp. Hij las Jan Kuitenbrouwer, die in _HP/De Tijd_ kritische stukken schrijft over de Transgenderwet en de transgenderzorg. Hij hoorde Peter Vasterman, die op de radio opriep tot meer kritische berichtgeving. En hij las de website van Voorzij. „Dat moet toch bij elkaar te brengen zijn”, dacht Spruyt.

Met deze „toevallige alliantie” bedacht hij de postercampagne. Ook lanceerden ze de website Gendertwijfel, met daarop hun manifest. Alles werd betaald door „bevriende ondernemers” die hij benaderde, zegt Spruyt.

De alliantie wil met de posters – die intussen zijn beklad en gerapporteerd – de discussie over de wet aanzwengelen. Die zou nog niet voldoende zijn gevoerd. Het uitstel van het Kamerdebat heeft in dat opzicht voordelig uitgepakt, zegt Caroline Franssen. Steeds meer mensen durven zich uit te spreken, zegt ze, al is het met name op de opiniepagina’s. Ze noemt het een „kentering”.

Nu is ook zij van plan te demonstreren, bij de Tweede Kamer, op de dag dat de wet wordt behandeld. Daarvoor is de planning nu eind september. „We durven nog steeds niet, maar het moet.”

Maar haar stichting is intussen „niet noemenswaardig” gegroeid: het aantal actieve vrouwen blijft steken op 25. Ze ziet bovendien nog weinig politieke verschuiving. Ze verzucht: „Het is te laat.”
*
__________________________________________________ ____

Transgenderwet Wat staat erin?*

*Met de wijziging van de Transgenderwet wil het kabinet het makkelijker maken om het juridische geslacht te veranderen van M naar V of omgekeerd.* Er is dan geen verklaring meer nodig van een deskundige, een eigen verklaring is voldoende. Wel gaat een verplichte bedenktijd gelden van minimaal vier weken. Het kabinet wil met het voorstel de emancipatie van transgender personen bevorderen.

*Ook wordt het mogelijk voor jongeren tot zestien jaar om hun geslacht op papier aan te passen.* Dat moet dan wel via de rechter. Bovendien hoeft iemand daarvoor na de wetswijziging niet meer naar de gemeente waar diegene is geboren, maar naar de gemeente waar diegene woont.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/09/11...erwet-a4141526

----------


## Revisor

*Noorse 'anti-trans-feminist' mogelijk de cel in voor uitspraken

*

*'Mannen kunnen niet lesbisch zijn'*

Noorwegen is in de ban van een vete tussen kunstenares en activist Tonje Gjevjon en de transgender-gemeenschap. Na een Facebook-post in oktober, waarin Gjevjon beweert dat "mannen geen lesbiennes kunnen zijn", heeft de Noorse politie een zaak tegen Gjevjon geopend. Dat meldt de kunstenares op sociale media. Ze zou met haar anti-trans activisme mogelijk 'artikel 185', de Noorse wet tegen haatzaaien, hebben overtreden.

De aanklacht wordt door de 55-jarige Noor gedragen met trots en ze noemt het haar "kunstproject" om aangeklaagd te worden. Toch is de mogelijke straf die haar boven het hoofd hangt fors. Voor de uitspraken riskeert de feministe een boete of een celstraf van maximaal drie jaar. 
*
Op eigen houtje*

Een veelgenoemde naam door Gjevjon is die van Christine Jentoft, een bekende transpersoon en lhbti-activiste. Afgelopen jaar werd een zaak van Jentoft tegen een anti-trans-feminist geseponeerd. Met de aanklacht tegen Gjevjon heeft ze naar eigen zeggen niets te maken. De politie zou in volgens haar "op eigen houtje" hebben gehandeld.

Inmiddels heeft Gjevjon de minister van Cultuur en Gelijkheid, Anette Trettebergstuen, persoonlijk uitgedaagd haar te vervolgen. "Zet deze lesbienne maar in de gevangenis", schreef ze op Twitter. Gjevjon ziet de transgender-beweging als een bedreiging voor lesbische vrouwen. Ze noemt transpersonen die zich als vrouw identificeren consequent "mannen", tot grote woede van de Noorse lhbti-gemeenschap.

Of Tonje Gjevjon daadwerkelijk vervolgd zal worden is nog onbekend.


https://www.nieuwnieuws.nl/5158592/n...or-uitspraken/

----------

